# ok time for me to do a journal



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Right leg night tonight

Smith rack squats 177.5kg x10x3 (not quite enough depth, will sort next week)

SLDL 115kg 2x5

Leg press 180x25, 180x20x2

Leg curl m/c 70x10x2

Leg extension (single leg) 47x10x2

there we go 1st entry done, was absolutley pooped, but that's why i'm there i suppose :becky:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Some decent weights being lifted there mate, what about your calf muscles? I've realy began to love doing legs, that feeling of the jelly legged walk out the gym is quite satisfying especialy when you walk by the bicep boys on the way out.

Whats your stats, never seen any of your posts so don't know anything about you.

Allen.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As Cal would say, I reckon he's a grower not a shower!

Some nice lifts there pal, wouldn't expect anything less given your posts.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dudes meet mark, my first ever client..

who i trained for free to learn my shizzle..

he`s been bllcked about using a smith machine lol

i`m not responsible for the extensions., leg press or curls 

good to see you sldl bud, but reps are too low tho imo..

its the one exercise that you dont wanna take to close to failure..

legs respond better to high reps and if i was gonna be doing 2 sets of something for legs i`d choose 15 reps.

how about using the leg extensions as a preehaust?

at least that way you`d use less weight on smiths machine assuming thats the only only option.

half tempted to say do leg curls before sldl too..

not sure if theyre neccessary tbh, but your volume is good and i know your back i solid enuff to squat and deadlift on the same day..

and that your form is fcuking good..

try this

leg extensions

leg press

smiths squats

leg curls

sldl

order makes more sense to me.. 

i reckon your better finishing muscle off with a compound and it`ll still spare your lower back..


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks chaps

ok calf, i have a nerve problem to my right calf, from an old injury, causes big problems with ability to extend. But perhaps i should try something to get them working again.

I'm 47, 5' 9", around 14 1/2 stone with too much BF (gradually improving). Been back in gym for about 6 months. After training with Cal had about 18 months break whilst i setup a shop.

Paying more attention to diet and TBH need to, so that i can maintain energy levels and recover from training.

The SLDL was a counting error, I put too much on bar, couldn't be bothered to change it, so did less reps (i used to be good at maths)

I'll swap things around next week and see what happens, although i would say i had to sit down for a while afterwards as my legs were too wobbly to walk down stairs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d rather see you prexhaust and not even be able to walk as you leave gym :wink:

as i remember your food was always clean with adequate protein, but kinda needed taking to next level and refined further..

however it was you being so busy with building one business up and then starting another that stopped any chances of cardio..

thats where you have to focus im afraid..

and whatever you can do to increase your rest..

i ended up doing an anti aging stack shall we say which could be modified to suit you..

no doubt you`ll have opinions on supps used and theyre usefulness..

test booster - (sh1t theres loads to choose from but as you know i did trt.) trib/macca/horny goat weed/tongkat ali/fenugreek.

gh booster - i did ghpr6, you could get some GABA still legal from a few uk web sites lol

melatonin.

pregnenolone.

dhea.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep food for thought there, i am fitting some cardio in, did 30mins rowing thursday night and possibly this will become more of a feature

have been considering something like trib

would love to increase rest but life seems to constantly dictate otherwise


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive felt no benefits from OTC test boosters bud...

maybe a slight increase in libido, but thats a big maybe.. andmore likely down to good training at the time..

im thinking rowing must be quality, the back works has always put me off, but now i think about it your working from the hips constantly, if squats are super productive cos if the hip work i reckon a cardio based exercise has gota be bloody good too..

increase rest by doing less exercises dude...

leg press

sldl

back

done

paired with

chest press

shoulder press

cg bench press

bi`s

drop tri`s then bi`s as weights go up..

ive recently been misinterpreted heavily about what rest can mean..

there are many ways if looking at it..

improving sleep is one, adjusting training voilume and frequency is another, taking an extra day off will leave you stronger...

theres more than one way to skin a cat..

and yes improving your food will help too, but theyre all finite resources...

you could even drop as far back to trap bar deads. dips and chins evry fourth day and grow...(lol i know thats not an option but i think you get me..)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i do get what you're saying, i dont tend to do much on bi's and tri's and am considering cutting them further.

i really enjoy the rowing and have got a big benefit from it.

as i drop the b and t i think i'll move to a 2 day split. i must say that i have been seeing constant progress week in, week out and so as this slows i'll begin to change things

trap bar deads would be great but they dont have one and i reckon they wont get one, i have mentioned it but there you go


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh yeah i was talking about chins and dips not really being an option lol...

was being polite... 

you can always revert back to 3 days a week when you drop weights back..

i train a dude 1x a week now on far worse hours than you..

basically he gets up at 1am..drives a van for 8 hours and then get 2x4hour kips a day so he gets to see his kid..

muscle growth is still plain to see...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

always polite eh :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m a master in the art of sugar coating it :becky:

i took 3 posts to get round to saying what i think you should do 

n i ve kinda reasoned you round to it.. fingers crossed lol...

plain old fashioned common sense...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ah yes, hence the golden adonis

you know me i do listen, just sometimes takes a little time to really sink in


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you cool bud, you went from big and soft to big and really solid(lmao his physique dudes)in those 18 months and i`m presuming your closer to the former than the latter now.

if you`d lost 20lbs in that time, which is very doable(ive spent 10 months losing half that)you`d have looked impressive...

you certainly have the mentality to do it and you have the ability to train hard, so your set.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, yep bit softer than i should be and am working towards being better than i was before. had 2 comments in last 2 weeks from peeps at gym about having lost weight, in truth i haven't just body composition changing so

someone i know once said "just give me 2 years consistent training" wonder who that was :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

philosophiCAL even back then


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha excellent


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right entry no. 2 and look close Cal cos i've changed to a 2 day split and see what i've added, they may be assisted but its a start

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 95, 105, 125 working sets 135kg 3 sets of 6

smith rack bench press warm-ups 30kg, 50, 70 working sets 80kg 2 sets of 7 (should have done another oops)

inclined DB press 20kg 3 x 10

assisted chins 27kg (yes i know its a lot of assistance) 2 x 7, 1 x 5

assisted dips 27kg (blah, blah, blah) 3 x 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

quiet night tonight, cardio

rowing 40mins, 8750m

and thats it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d go with db presses and not touch a smiths machine bud other than for short ROM exercises like shrugs..

all good tho, altho being pedantic id have out that lot with squats and put back and deads together


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they will be getting some heavier db's at gym soon so will be a decent option


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could do flies and preexhaust althoo you dont really want to be going higher than 15 reps..

but fair point..


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

could do, trying to keep number of exercises down now tho. felt really good after last night and want to keep it going


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

smith rack squats

warm ups 50, 90, 130, 170

working sets 180kg 3x10, 150kg 1x13

leg press 180kg 26, 25, 20

sldl 75kg 2x10 (jiggered after 1st 2 exercises)

DB shoulder press (standing) 20kg 10, 10, 8

14-10-8kg drop down set, failure at each weight

was completely knackered after 1st 2 exercises and dont feel i could do justice to others, just wait until next next

on the positve side squats felt very good


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> (jiggered after 1st 2 exercises)


sex acts kinda go against gym etiquette bud


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

wondered why everyone was giving me funny looks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You pair have obviously spent far too much time together over the yrs!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

and what with his spiderman thing, it must be a real worry for everyone else


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, now we know who the other bod in the photo is...his first ever 'client'!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

damn, thought it was the perfect cover


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

more cardio tonight

40 mins rowing 8866m

next target 9000 possibly next week if not week after

there short and sweet


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

can anyone give me some ideas as to relevant benefits of flat or incline bench press please

ta very much


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive done incline for 5 yeas and still have a "v" neck where i have no chest muscle


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

poor night on dead lift, back felt a bit weak right from the start and it showed with my reps

dead lift warm-ups 65kg, 105, 125 working sets 137.5kg 6, 4, 3

smith rack bench press warm-ups 40kg, 60, 70 working sets 80kg 3 sets of 8

inclined DB press 22kg 3 x 10

assisted chins 27kg 3 sets of 7

assisted dips 24kg 3 x 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cardio tonight

rowing 9000m 40mins 5secs


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

felt a bit of a cold coming on yesterday so took the night off, back to it tonight. Felt a bit shaky but did ok

smith rack squats

warm ups 50, 100, 140, 160, 170

working sets 182.5kg 3x10, 150kg 1x15

sldl 75kg 1x10, 80kg 2x10

leg press 180kg 30, 26, 22

DB shoulder press (standing) 22kg 9, 8, 7

10secs rest 14x7

shoulder press was mighty hard, most of energy already used up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

my last week needing to use smith rack so much, start at new gym next week

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 105, 125 working sets 137.5kg 6, 4, 3. felt a bit better than last week

smith rack bench press warm-ups 40kg, 60, 70 working sets 80kg 9, 9, 8

close grip press (smith rack) 40kg 3 x 9

assisted chins 23kg 8, 6, 6

assisted dips 18kg 3 x 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cardio last night

rowing 9000m 40mins 4secs thats only 1 second better than last time, bit of a disappointment really was hoping to at least do 40mins dead


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good workout tonight

smith rack squats

warm ups 50, 90, 130, 160, 180

working sets 185kg 3x10, 160kg 1x15

sldl 75kg 1x10, 85kg 2x10

leg press 180kg 30, 28, 24

should have sat down for a few minutes when finished, the stairs out of gym were precarious and first half of walk home my legs just wanted to buckle


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 105, 125 working sets 137.5kg 6, 6, 6. felt much better grip no prob, think last 2 weeks just wasn't connecting 1st part of lift, 140kg next week

smith rack bench press warm-ups 40kg, 60, 70 working sets 80kg 10, 10, 8

close grip press (smith rack) 42.5kg 3 x 10

assisted chins 23kg 8 8 7

assisted dips 14kg 3 x 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

smith rack squats

warm ups 50, 100, 140, 170

working sets 187.5kg 2x10, but then i thought "i wonder how many i can do" 17, 15

sldl 75kg 1x10, 87.5kg 2x10

leg press 180kg 30, 28, 19 (think i started the last set a bit too soon)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 95, 115 working sets 140kg 6, 6, 6. felt very good, another 2.5kg next week

bit of a change on chest this week (coerced into trying swiss ball) DB press 20kg 12x3, 26kg 10x2, interesting and strange being so unstable

assisted chins 23kg 8, 8, 8

assisted dips 9kg 3 x 10

so chins taking some time to really improve, however dips are coming along quite quickly


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds like, you stuff under control m8 ,,keep at it:becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks legion would be nice to get there a little bit quicker tho wouldn't it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

more cardio tonight

30 mins rowing 6685m

DB shoulder press 22x10x3

18x15x1

no big deal, no drama


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right the rack with most weights was being used tonight so had to use other one, bummer but decided to do 20 rep sets

smith rack squats

warm ups 40, 70, 110, 130

working sets 145kg 3x20, 1st set ok, 2nd set jesus chest pain, 3rd set last 2 reps seeing stars

sldl 75kg 1x10, 90kg 2x10

leg press 180kg 30, 25, 25

interesting walk back from gym, 1st half could hardly control my legs, kept trying to buckle underneath me


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol...nice work m8.....:high5:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

absolutely p1ss poor workout tonight, think i remember Dorsey saying about feeling stiff after playing golf once, well thats what i did yesterday (1st time in 30 years) and i think i can safely say it didnt do me any favours whatsoever

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 105, 125, 135 working sets 142.5kg 4, 3, 3. so no strength in lower back

decided to take things a bit lighter after that performance

DB press 16kg 10x2, 22kg 10x3

assisted chins 20kg 8, 8, 8

assisted dips 7kg 3 x 10

right wont be doing any golf next weekend


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone who knocks golf obviously hasn't played in a while mate, it put muscles under tension you forgot you even had! Just wish I could keep it up over the winter, I'm no big fan of the cold unfortunately.

You've got some crazy strong legs there compared to some other bodyparts haven't you? Quite surprising really given your avi! :becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

its all those reps i'm doing, just watch me go :becky:, yep they seem to be going quite nicely, maybe the rest of me will catch up one day. got to admit i am really enjoying training legs

smith rack squats back to heavier weights this week

warm ups 50, 100, 140, 170

working sets 190kg 3x15, blimey they were hard, a bit shallow but reasonable

sldl 75kg 1x10, 95kg 2x10

leg press 180kg 30, 30, 30


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 75kg, 95, 115 working sets 142.5kg 6, 6, 6. much better after last weeks fiasco

DB incline press 16kg 12x1, 26kg 12x2, 10x1

Close grip bench (smith rack) 40kg 9x2

assisted chins 18kg 8, 8, 8

assisted dips 4.5kg 3 x 10

so improvement allround on last week


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:lift: nice 1,m8...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks legion much appreciated


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great improvement over the last couple of weeks on chins & dips mate. Won't be long till you're unassisted.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah thx surprising how well they are coming along, wish i'd started doing them sooner


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Things like that are the basis for me, bodyweight first, plates second. Saying that, wouldn't mind having your squats!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

smith rack squats

warm ups 50, 100, 140, 170

working sets 192.5kg 3x15

someone else was doing DL tonight so joined in with them

sldl 85kg 3x12 cut rest time down from normal, spinal erectors were on fire after, took about 10 mins to calm down

leg press 180kg 3x30 last set rest pause hurt like hell

and then the now customary wobbly walk home


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

You can sure squat some weight there,good reps too.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Chris thats much appreciated, gotta tell you they did really hurt


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sound like a broken record but again, great squats. Shocks me everytime I read it...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Dorsey, next week start at new gym with proper squat rack so weights will drop back considerably. lets see how those stabiliser muscles cope


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You on the Smiths at the minute then?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ah there you go, you didnt notice that then, so not doing quite as well as you thought


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh bugger, i'm going to have to work doubly hard to get some kudos back with you now then, eh Dorsey


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right first night at new gym, took it lighter on a few things so workout a bit messed up really

they have a nifty shrug machine which looked like it could be used for dead lifts and as there were no bars available I thought i'd give it a whirl. However, handles were at the wrong angle so it didn't really work

dead lift warm-ups 56kg, 76, 106 working sets 156.6kg 4, 4, 4. more weight than using oly bar but movement was partial and just not good, so won't be doing that again

BB press 75kg 10x1, 8x1

assisted chins 16kg 8, 8, 8

unassisted dips 8 x 3 (woohoo first time)

Military press 50kg 5x1, 45kg 8x1

so there we have it abit of a mixed bag, will be interesting to see how things progress

read that Cal is considering 3x week and have to say it is going through my mind too

Day 1 back, calves

Day 2 shoulders, chest

Day 3 legs

think i'll start it next week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right here we go first leg session at new gym

proper squats not as bad as i was expecting, a little wobbly but held together quite well, will keep weight the same for a couple of weeks and work on a bit more depth

warm ups 60, 100, 140

working sets 150kg 3x12

sldl - bar was actually lighter than i expected so WU set really was too light (60kg)

WS 100kg 2x10

proper leg press m/c so had to find what weight i could go up to

125kgx5, 165x5, 205x5, 245x15, 275x12, 305x15

needless to say really pleased with leg press feel it's a much better position to push my power through, next week i'll have a better idea of what weight to start with

legs are nowhere near as tired as usual, which is great cos it means i can push on, really looking forward to improving squats

oh yes and weighed myself for the 1st time for about 6 weeks the other day, lost about 3lbs, now 200lbs, very pleased


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 70kg, 100, 130 working sets 142.5kg 4, 4, 4. bit disappointed with that but suppose its because i messed around a bit last week

Seated calf raise m/c + 30kg 10x3 1st time, will be interesting to see how they progress

assisted chins 14kg 8, 8, 8

T-bar rows 45kg 8x3


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

interesting day had slight stiffness in upper and lower back from last night, this is the 1st time i've felt that my upper back has been worked well, for some time

so tonight, can really see how messing things around over last couple of months has taken its toll on both chest and shoulders. with the equipment available to me now i'll be able to sort that and get back to some reasonable lifts

incline BB press 70kg 7x3

incline DB close grip 26kg 8x1, 7x1

Military press 50kg 7x3 will aim for 8's before i increase weight

unassisted dips 10 x 3


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

squats warm ups 60, 110, 140

working sets 150kg 3x12

felt i had the weight under much more control than last week, still need some more depth but that will come

sldl WU 70kg

WS 100kg 2x10

leg press WU 175kgx5, 225x5, 265x5,305x5 will probably cut out one WU set next week

WS 335kg 12x3 last couple of reps each set really beginning to feel it in the tops of my quads, will aim for 3 sets of 15 possibly next week, certainly the week after and then add more weight

interesting how the walk back is so much easier than doing the lighter weights with more reps, really enjoying this was looking forward to training all day


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 70kg, 100, 130

working sets 145kg 6, 6, 6.

very pleased especially after last week. have had in my had 150kg by xmas now i know i can do it and a little bit more

Seated calf raise m/c + 30kg 15x3 will add weight next week

assisted chins 11kg 8, 8, 6 ROM a bit short but happy with how progressing

T-bar rows 45kg 10x3 start adding weight next week

DB curls 15 secs rest between each 20x5, 16x7, 16x6, 10x13


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline BB press 70kg 8 7 6

Military press 50kg 8 7 5

incline DB press 28kg 6 (don't know what happened there) 9 8, 10 secs rest 20kg 6

unassisted dips 9 8 8

not quite as good a workout as i was hoping for, think i was feeling the effects of last night slightly


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

so 1st time on front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

working sets 70kg 12x3 depth improved as moved through 2nd and 3rd sets, breathing really heavy by end of all sets

behind neck squats 110kg 15x2, as depth was much better with front, decided to add in 2 lighter sets and keep depth

sldl 100kg 10x3

leg press WU 215kgx5, 265x5, 305x5

WS 345kg 15x3 reps 10-15 on 2nd and 3rd sets rest paused

back to really feeling that on the walk back, felt it went very well


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 60kg, 100, 130

working sets 147.5kg 3, 1. really didn't feel them tonight, expected them to be better after last week, weight is a PB with oly bar but really did think i'd do more reps

Seated calf raise m/c + 40kg 12 10 10

assisted chins 11kg 8, 8, 8

T-bar rows 50kg 10 9 8

DB curls 15 secs rest between each 16x9, 12x7, 10x5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet your front squats will come on no end over the next few weeks if you stick at them, they just take a bit of getting used to. I'm doing them every week now and weight has already started to increase. Doubt I'll ever hit the dizzy heights of Fleg but he's just an animal so I've come to realise!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah amazing difference, i'm going to stick with them, really like how i can get much more depth. cant believe how hard they made me breath


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline BB press WU 30kgx7, 50x5 WS 70kg 10 9 9

Military press WU 30kgx7, 40x5, WS 50kg 9 8 7

incline DB press 28kg 4 6 6

unassisted dips 10 10 10

incline close grip DB press 20kg 9 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bar x 5, 50x5

working sets 72.5kg 12 12 12

behind neck squats 115kg 20 15

sldl 100kg 10x3

leg press WU 225kgx5, 285x5, 325x5

WS 355kg 15x3 reps 10-15 on 2nd and 3rd sets rest paused, think i'll keep the weight the same for next couple of weeks and build up to 20 reps/set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 60kg, 90, 120, 140

working sets 147.5kg 4 4 3 much better than last week, but slightly disappointed as still haven't managed 6 6 6

Seated calf raise m/c + 40kg 13, 13, 13

assisted chins 9kg 8, 6, 6

T-bar rows 50kg 10 10 9

DB curls 15 secs rest between each 20x5, 16x6, 12x7, 12x5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If you only did say 2-3 warm-up sets on deads do you think you'd stand a better chance of getting the reps out on your working?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

its a good thought, but i do only a maximum of 5 reps on WU's and on last one only 2. i prefer the feel of edging nearer to my working weight rather than taking big jumps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok understood, didn't know how many reps you were performing.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd agree. The 140 warm up is close to a working set in itself.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i was going to do 135kg, but all the plates were being used so did the 140 instead


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well energy was low tonight so changed things a bit

incline BB press 70kg 10 8 6

smith bench press 70kg 6 6 6

Military press 50kg 7 7

shoulder press m/c 30kg 18 14

unassisted dips 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

working sets 72.5kg 12 15 15 1st set leant forward a bit so didn't get the 15

behind neck squats 115kg 20 20

sldl 102.5kg 8 10 10

leg press WU 225kgx5, 275x5, 315x5

WS 355kg 20 15 15 last week felt the strain on my knees, this week no problem at all


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great leg session as always mate. Loving the 20 reppers straight after front squats! Damn!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

and i'd like to say, i didn't half feel sick after them


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 60kg, 90, 120

working sets 147.5kg 5, 4, 4

Seated calf raise m/c + 45kg 12 12 12

assisted chins 9kg 8, 8, 8

T-bar rows wide parallel grip 40kg 6 6 6

DB curls 15 secs rest between each 18x7, 16x6, 15x7 6


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline BB press 70kg 10 10 8

DB flat bench 26 10, 28 10 10 10

Military press 50kg 7 7 7

Seated shoulder press 40kg 15 13

unassisted dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 59kg 9, 50 7, 41 7, 32 7 5 secs rest between each set


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

things are looking good m8,,,,,:wave:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mark, what's the diff between your mil press and seated shoulder press?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

mil press is standing with BB, seated is a m/c


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gotcha. You do the standing on smiths or free? I used to do that actually but haven't got the set-up for it at current place.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

its free, been struggling to improve them of late


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i have thought about that. at the mo i try not to push at all from my legs, maybe i could use it to squeeze out another couple of reps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo give the last couple a push mate, will prob help get you over your current hurdle.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i think you're right that's what i'm gonna do


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

working sets 75kg 15 15 monster headache kicked in tried 1 set of back squats

behind neck squats 75kg 12

then called it a day, bugger was looking forward to tonights training all day legs felt good

have been thinking about moving legs to mondays, was going to do it in the new year, looks like i may as well do it next week


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

On a positive note, front squats seem to be coming on just nicely after only a few weeks.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks, they were feeling quite good, oh well just wait until monday


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i am enjoying them, taking a bit to get used to, making me breath really heavy towards end of set. just having a bit of an issue with bar rolling forwards slightly, must still be leaning


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good thinking, god if only my brain worked like that


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I get that a bit too actually, just always put it down to resting the bar on my non-existent shoulders!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

working sets 75kg 15 15 15

behind neck squats 120kg 20 15

sldl 105kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 175kgx10, 275x5, 325x5

WS 365kg 20 15 15

that was great, really enjoyed it, blood sugar dropped on last 2 sets was very shakey but loved it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline BB press 72.5kg 9 9 8

BB flat bench 70kg 8 8 8

Military press 50kg 10 9 7 tried push press but couldn't get technique, so dropped weight just to try a few

30kg 6

unassisted dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 64kg 10, 54 10, 45 13 11 11 10 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks fleg, much appreciated


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Look at the dips on the lad!! You got a belt at your place you can start adding some weight to?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no we dont have a belt, it may be something i have to invest in soon. never thought i'd be saying that


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

When there wasn't a belt I would hold a DB between my legs for dips, could be an option.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, I used to do that for chins a few yrs back. Pain in the arse in all honesty but as you say, needs must and all that.

Great going though Mark!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep good idea there, will give it a go. thanks Dorsey, all encouragement gratefully accepted


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done bud, really pleased youre doing bw dips!

man up dudes!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, coming along for an old porker aren't i


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you certainly are..

we`ll be needing pics soon


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you know what, it is even entering my head that i might just do some, very very carefully staged tho


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

errm how is cardio going bud?

i`d be happy to come over and try and get some pics with my space angles for you lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha i'll let you know on both of those, doing quite alot of walking, not so much rowing lately tho. you know me slow and steady


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift warm-ups 60kg, 90, 120, 140

working sets 150kg 5, 5, 4 (PB from floor)

Seated calf raise m/c + 47.5kg 12 12 12

assisted chins 6.5kg 7 6 6

Decided to drop T-bar rows, feel too much pressure on lower back, especially after DL

Seated single arm row 30kg 8, 40kg 10 10 10

DB curls 10 secs rest between each 18x7, 16x5, 14x5, 12x5, 30secs rest 12x6


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chins nearly there I see mate. Great news on the deads PB too!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, yes really wanted the 150 by the end of the year so happy with that. looking forward to unassisted chins when that happens


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

working sets 77.5kg 15 15 15

behind neck squats 122.5kg 20 15

sldl 107.5kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 215kgx8, 295x5, 345x5

WS 375kg 15 15 15 whoa my god that was hard

couple of boys in tonight, started biceps whilst i was doing front squats, still doing them when i finished leg press, go figure (knobs)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks, yes can feel and see it at top of quads especially, still amazed at how out of breath it gets me


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You ever do lunges? Tried them on the Smiths tonight, they can fcuk right off I tell you!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no i dont, i'm completely [email protected] as it is and if thats what you think of them i think it may be sometime before i do


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mark seriously dude, they were absolutely horrible! My first set of 15 was with the bar alone, thought my legs were gonna catch fire! Only put 20 and then up to 30 on the bar in the end they were that bad!

They were straight after my 'situation' though so I could have been feeling a bit tender.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well sounds like fun, maybe its one for special occasions. suppose i cant say never!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline BB press 72.5kg 10 9 9

BB flat bench 72.5kg 8 8 8

Military press 50kg 8 7 7 going to have to rethink this, just not getting anywhere, prob put it 1st in new year drop weight and get a run up

Seated m/c shoulder press 50kg 10 8

unassisted dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 68kg 10, 59 10, 50 8, 41 7 10 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right thats a plan, roll on the new year

thanks for the advice


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If I hit a plateau I up the weight and drop the reps for a week or two before returning to the previous weight. So a bit like what Fleg's suggesting but without the rest-pause. His would undoubtedly work better though. Spot needed obviously!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i really need to break it, its intensely annoying right now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

partial deadlifts tonight max lift 170kg

i was really looking forward to this but really didnt go to plan, i found the technique so strange, just couldnt get it anywhere near comfortable. i would go as far as to say i prefer the feeling of lifting from the floor

Seated calf raise m/c + 50kg 12 12 11

assisted chins 4kg 7 6 6

Seated single arm row 50kg 10 10 10

DB curls 10 secs rest between each 18x10, 16x6, 14x7, 12x7, 15secs rest 12x7


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried partials the other day too and was exactly the same, don't know if it was my form though?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats what i was thinking, maybe just not getting everything in to line correctly, cant really explain it, just wasnt a good experience


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well still eating and drinking, back to training on tuesday


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the body just gets used to doing the same movement. I was using the trap-bar last night and got chatting to this big dude who said he'd tried it a week or two before but just couldn't get his head round it...although it should technically be easier. Guess it's good to shock the body and keep it guessing. Saying that, I do like my trap-bar, cant see me going back to the floor anytime soon!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you may be right there, i wish they had a trap bar where i am now, would really like to use one again


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 2810
View attachment 2811
View attachment 2812
View attachment 2813


so here i am complete with post christmas fat belly


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play on the pics dude. Your legs are about twice as thick as mine, can see where you get your power from now.

Been meaning to ask, can you recommend anything to counter-act any possible acne I might get from Reload?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Fair play on the pics dude. Your legs are about twice as thick as mine, can see where you get your power from now.
> 
> Been meaning to ask, can you recommend anything to counter-act any possible acne I might get from Reload?


usually i would suggest agnus castus, we use it for teenage acne, it's mode of action is as a hormone regulator. however, i wonder if it might be counter productive bearing in mind what you are trying to achieve with reload. i think it maybe worth worth keeping it on the subs bench just in case you do react significantly


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

1st night back wasnt quite sure how to play things tonight

front squats

warm ups bar x 10, 50x5

so added the weight but cut to 2 working sets

working sets 80kg 15 15

behind neck squats 125kg 20 15

sldl 110kg 10 10 again added the weight but just 2 sets

energy levels dropped dramatically

leg press WU 245kgx5, 295x5

was going to do another WU at 345 but could feel strain on knee on 1st rep so made it a WS instead

345kg 10 15

all in all am quite happy with that, will keep weights the same next week and bring back the extra sets, possibly take 3 weeks to get leg press back to pre christmas level


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

20 reppers @ 125?? Ouch!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

more of a wimper really, once i can breath enough to make any noise at all


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40kg x 5, 50kg 5

WS 55kg 8 7 so putting them 1st made a major difference, i'm happy again

BB flat bench WU 50kg 5, WS 72.5kg 10 9 9

Close grip BB bench 50kg 8 8

unassisted dips 8 8 suffered due to doing close grip

incline BB press 50kg 8 8 not so clever, really should have done before close grip

tricep pushdown 68kg 10, 59 10, 54 10, 50 9 15 secs rest between each set


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a lot of pressing Mark.

Think you are right about doing close grip before your incline.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i think we can oops, didn't quite get that one right


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bodyweight squats 10

DL WU 75kg 6, 105 4, 130 3, WS 150kg 4 3 1

lost my balance on the last one, started to pull me forwards, so put down rather than trying to fight it

Seated calf raise m/c + 50kg 12 11 10

unassisted chins 6 5 5 woohoo first time

Seated single arm row 45kg 10 10 10

DB curls 10 secs rest between each 120x7, 16x7, 16x7, 12x8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bodyweight x 10, 50x5

working sets 80kg 15 10 10

behind neck squats 125kg 20 15

sldl 105kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx6, 315x6

365kg 15 15 15


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Some big lifts mate!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks chaps, got a sore throat now from all the grunting


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

tetracycline for 2 months, bloody hell thats a long time. theres obviously still some infection in there and that needs to be tackled, there are a number of things i'll list them in what i think are order of importance

echinacea tincture or throat spray (vogel) spray has added sage which is anesthetic

zinc (solgar lozenge would be a good idea)

ivy/thyme tincture (vogel) will thin any mucus and so allow you to expectorate it

citricidal (higher nature) grapefruit seed extract kills practically everything, gargle and swallow

bronchosan cough syrup (vogel)

there are loads of others but i would say 2 or 3 of the above should see you right, its been going on for quite some time now think you could do with pulling your immune function up. increase your vit c to 3 or even 4 a day, well spaced out (3 or 4 hours)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40kg x 5, 50kg 5

WS 57.5kg 6 5 5

BB flat bench WU 50kg 8, WS 75kg 10 9 9

unassisted dips 10 10 10

incline BB press 50kg 10 7 very slow, pause at bottom for 1 sec

tricep pushdown 73kg 10, 68 10, 59 8, 54 6 15 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no prob mate, glad to help


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bodyweight squats 10

DL WU 70kg 6, 100 4, 130 3, WS 152.5kg 4 2 1, 100 10

Seated calf raise m/c + 52.5kg 11 10 10

unassisted chins 7 6 6

Seated single arm row 50kg 7 7 7

DB curls 10 secs rest between each 20x8, 16x10, 14x7, 12x7


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent, glad to be of help


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bodyweight x 10, bar x 5, 50x5

working sets 82.5kg 15 15 15

behind neck squats 120kg 20 15

standing leg curl level 3 (whatever that is) 9 8

leg press WU 255kgx5, 325x5

375kg 15 15 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, front squats were murder tonight, thought my chest was about to explode


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea i am really enjoying them and my legs do feel strong


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40kg x 5, 50kg 5

WS 57.5kg 7 5

M/C bench WU 59kg 10

got a monster headache so cut session short


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bodyweight squats 10

DL WU 60kg 6, 90 4, 120 3, 140 2, WS 152.5kg 5 3 3

Seated calf raise m/c + 55kg 10 10 8

Seated single arm row 50kg 10 10 10

M/C shrugs 87.5kg 10 10 10

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 20x8, 16x8, 14x8, 12x8

Tricep press 10 secs rest between each 73x10, 69x9, 64x9, 59x8

all a bit mixed up tonight couldn't get to do chins and as previous post last workout was screwed up, still it felt productive


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

front squats

warm ups bodyweight x 10, bar x 5, 40x5

working sets 85kg 15 15 15

behind neck squats 125kg 20 15 going to drop weight on squats next week and go lower, then build up again

SLDL 107.5 10 10 10

leg press WU 275kgx5, 335x5

380kg 15 15 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40kg x 5, 50kg 5

WS 57.5kg 7 6 6

BB flat bench WU 40kg 8, 60 5, 70 3, WS 77.5kg 10 7 6

unassisted dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 78kg 10, 73 7, 68 5, 63 5 6 5 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bodyweight squats 10

DL WU 60kg 6, 90 4, 120 3, 140 2, WS 155kg 3 2 1

Toe press 75kg 10 15 15

Chins 7 6 5

Seated single arm row 50kg 10 10 10

M/C shrugs 87.5kg 10 10 10

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 20x8, 16x8, 16x8, 12x8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok you may see i've been awol for a week, had a cold for last 2 weeks, managed to train 1st week but thought better of it last week. tonight 1st night back, was intending to go lighter and increase ROM, being ill really forced it lighter anyway. didn't do too much, was knackered and really felt the extra ROM. going to stick with light and +ROM and gradually build up again

front squats

warm ups bodyweight x 10, bar x 8

working sets 50kg 10 10

SLDL 150 10 10

leg press WU 215kgx20

265kg 15 15

thats it


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

A sensible approach Mark :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx fleg, had no choice didnt have the energy to do anymore


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok 2nd short/light session, energy seems to be coming back, reckon next week should be able to push again

Military press WU bar x 10,

WS 40kg 10 x 3

BB flat bench WU 60kg 10 x 3

unassisted dips 9 9 8

tricep pushdown 73kg 10, 68 10, 5 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

so with any luck this was the last short session, i'm hoping that full energy will be back next week, in reality i think it may be the week after. am relatively happy with how it went bearing in mind how grotty i have felt. had a good think about food intake recently and surprised myself with how little i am actually eating, obviously a significant contributary factor with getting this damn cold. so something to correct and then onward and upwards

Bodyweight squats 10

DL 70kg 8, 100 5, 120 3, 140 7 6

Seated calf raise 50kg 10 10 10

Chins 6 5

Seated single arm row 35kg 10 10

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 18x10, 16x8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

beginning to feel better now, volume much closer to normal, strength not there yet tho

Warm up leg press 115kg 10 10 10

front squats

working sets 60kg 15 15 12

behind neck squats 80kg 20 20

SLDL 80kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5

315kg 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10,

Seated shoulder press 30kg x 5, 50 x 5, 60 10 10 10

Seated BP 52kg x 5, 59kg 10 x 3

unassisted dips 7 8 8

pec deck 79kg x 10, 86 10

tricep pushdown 77kg 10 8, 68 6, 63 6, 5 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

overall volume still slightly down, although DL volume back to normal. DL WS 7.5kg down from where i wanted to be at this time but with how grotty i've been the last 3 weeks i cant complain. Looks like volume will be back to normal next week and shouldn't take too long to get strength back up.

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150kg 5 5 3

Seated toe press 100kg 10, 86kg 10, 79kg 10

Chins 6 6

Seated single arm row 35kg 5, 45kg 10 10

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 20x7, 18x6, 16x8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I can say that's the first time i've actually felt well for the last month, very pleased

BW squats 9

front squats WU 50kg x 5

working sets 70kg 15 15 15

behind neck squats 90kg 20 15

SLDL 890kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 295kgx5

345kg 15 15 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well nearly there, energy and strength much closer to how they should be

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 5, 50 x 3

WS 55kg 8 7 6

BB flat bench WU 50kg x5, 70 x 3

WS 75 10 6 6

unassisted dips 9 9 9

tricep pushdown with rope 73kg x 8

tricep pushdown with bar 73kg x 10, 68 8, 63 8, 59 8, 10 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

seems we're back on track, felt soooo much better tonight. dont know if its just that the cold has finally cleared or the fact ive been eating chia seeds or a combination of both

Bodyweight squats 10

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 152.5kg 5 5 5

SToe press 93kg 10 10 10

Chins 6 6 6

Seated single arm row 45kg 5, 50kg 9 8 7

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 20x9, 18x7, 16x6, 14x7

10kg negatives 5 5 secs each


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Go on then, chia seeds??


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.mychiaseeds.com/Articles/Top10ChiaBenefits.html

Sounds interesting!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

welldone smudge, did the link for me, they come from south america, i think they were a staple of the mayans. i know they are very popular in australia and have just started to take off over here


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

May give these a try at some point!!?? Good for fat loss??


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah they do suggest that, whether they are that good i dont know at present


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BW squats 10

front squats WU 50kg x 5

working sets 75kg 15 11 11 in hindsight should have done 72.5

behind neck squats 95kg 20

after reading the 20 rep squat thread decided to change slightly, so changed 2nd set to higher weight lower reps

behind neck squats 125kg 10

SLDL 90kg 5, 120kg 10 10 slightly shorter ROM from usual

leg press WU 265kgx5, 325x5

365kg 20 15 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 8, 40 x 5, 50 x 3

WS 55kg 8 x 3

BB flat bench WU 50kg x 5, 70 x 3

WS 75kg 10 10 7

unassisted dips 8 8 8

tricep pushdown 82kg 10, 77kg 8, 73kg 7, 68 6, 15 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

look at me doing cardio

40mins 15 degree incline


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

bit light headed, dont know what came over me


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good on ya mate! Is that your first bit for a while like my good self?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it certainly is, but i ain't doing 3 times a week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

what a screw up today, meal times were all over the place and forgot to eat some stuff, back was stiff, added too much weight to dead lift, too many people using dumbells

Bodyweight squats 10

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 157.5kg 1 1, can't believe it, should have been doing 155

Toe press 93kg 10 10 10

Chins 7 7 6

Seated single arm row 40kg 5, 50kg 10 10 10 about the only thing i can be happy with today

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 18x8, 18x6,

12kg TUT 5-4 was too heavy, someone using 10kg

EZ preacher 20kg 6

what a nightmare, roll on next week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right Cal if you read this, after our chat yesterday i decided to cut some volume and see what happens

BW squats 10,

Squats WU bar x 10, 60kg x 5, 90 x5, 120 x 10

working sets 130kg 20 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5, 325x5, 365x5

385kg 20 new PB

still feel knackered, quads wanting to cramp during last set


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, leg curls on squats day doesnt really make sense..

but glad youve cut that volume down


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud, leg curls on squats day doesnt really make sense..
> 
> but glad youve cut that volume down


What am I missing there then dude?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah me too, what am i missing?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

leg curls on deads day if you must do em lol...

ive been trying them as a pre exhaust


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

incline walking 15 degrees, speed 5.0, 40mins


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, if i'm not careful i might make a habit of it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 5

WS 57.5kg 6 x 3 PB

BB flat bench WU 60kg x 4, 70 x 3

WS 77.5kg 8 8 8

unassisted dips 10 10 10

CG BP 60kg 9 9

tricep rope pushdown 59kg 10

tricep rope overhead extension 41kg 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 155kg 5 5 4 really pleased with that, perhaps should have had 5 on last set, didn't quite get initial drive from floor so wasted some energy

Toe press 93kg 10 10 10

Chins 8 7

Seated single arm row 45kg 5, 50kg 10 10

EZ preacher 20kg 10 10

Cable curls 14kg 10 10

so cut volume slightly again, 1 set of xhins and 1 of seated row, lets see what this does for progression

am expecting brownie points from Cal for this


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you'll gave to drop about 3 exercises for those!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I think you'll gave to drop about 3 exercises for those!


haha good point


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

WU cycle

Squats WU bar x 10, 60kg x 8, 90 x5, 120 x 3

working sets 130kg 19 12 core very unstable on last but one, took alot of effort to get control back

Toe press 95kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5, 335x5, 365x5

390kg 20 10 new PB


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cardioooo incline walking 15 degrees, speed 5.2, 40mins


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

mark_star said:


> cardioooo incline walking 15 degrees, speed 5.2, 40mins


Great work :cheer2:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Walking @ 5.2?? Bet you were about ready to take off!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha my little legs were chugging along


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 4

WS 57.5kg 7 7 6

flat bench was in use so

Incline Bench WU 50kg x 5, 70 x 6

Seated BP m/c 66kg 10 9

unassisted dips 10 10

tricep pushdown 88kg 6, 82kg 6, 77kg 6, 73 6, 59 10, 15 secs rest between each set


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Energy levels abit low tonight but still not a bad session

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 157.5kg 3 just couldn't do another set

SLDL 120kg 5

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10

Lat pulldown 80kg 10, 100kg 10 10

Seated single arm row 45kg 5, 50kg 10 10

DB curls 5 secs rest between each 20x7. 16x8, 14x8,

high cable curl 18kg x 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that was a good session, far more energy than last week

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x3, 120 x 2, 130 x 1

working sets 132.5kg 20 12

Toe press 100kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 225kgx5, 295x5, 365x5

395kg 20 10 new PB


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cardio incline walking 15 degrees, speed 5.3, 40mins


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 4

WS 57.5kg 8 8 8

BP WU 50kg x 7, 70 x3

WS 80kg 10 10 8 had someone spot me today, 1st set felt he was helping a bit too much, however at end of 3rd could feel it more than normal so really can't complain

unassisted dips 8 9 9

tricep pushdown 91kg 7, 86kg 7, 82kg 7 15 secs rest between each set

overhead extension (rope) 36kg 10 10 very slow


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 157.5kg 4 3

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10

Pulldown 35kg 5, 50kg 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 25kg 7, 51.25kg 10 10

DB curl 20kg 8, 18kg 7, 16kg 6

High Cable curls 23kg 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, i'm happy with how its going and surprising myself with the cardio


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x3, 120 x 2

working sets 135kg 20 12

Toe press 102kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5, 335x5

400kg 20 12 new PB woohoo


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You've got some strong ass legs dude!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate i'm uber happy with how leg stuff is going


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thankyou, i'm thinking of dropping squats back to 120 next week, i think i've let the ROM shorten abit more than i should and want to get it back


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Good going! :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 5, 55 x 3

WS 60kg 7 5 5 PB

BP WU 60kg x 7, 67.5 x3

WS 80kg 10 8 9 spot on last set

unassisted dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 91kg 8 6, 82 8

overhead extension (rope) 41kg 10 10 slow


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BW squat 10

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1,

WS 160kg 3 3 PB now the truth is, last weeks reps really didn't justify going up to 160kg, however I originally set this target for the end of Feb, end of Jan I had a cold that put me back about 4 weeks, so I let my ego take over and did the 160 anyway. I now need to consolidate and add some reps before I move on.

I've only added 10kg in the last 3 months so even taking into account my cold I think progress is now slowing.

The plan for the future is to add 10kg every 3 months, I feel this is entirely attainable and would put me at 190 at the end of the year. Hopefully I will surpass this and get to 200kg.

SLDL 120kg 8 8

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10

Lat pulldown 110kg 10 10, 80kg 10 very slow strong contraction

Seated single arm row 55kg 10 10

Preacher curls 36kg 10 10 10 big squeeze, much pain


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great going on the deads as ever Mark. Grab yourself some micro plates to assist with smaller weekly incremental progression. Ordered mine yesterday, looking forward to adding 0.25kg a side to the trap bar!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep you are right it's something i will have to do, thanks for the compliment


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Decided to drop weight back slightly on squats and LP, so that i could go lower and slower

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x3

working sets 120kg 20 15

Toe press 104.6kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 235kgx5, 285x5, 325x5

355kg 20 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Another night of low and slow

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 5,

WS 55kg 10 8

DB laterals 12kg 10 10

Seated BP 52kg 10 10 10 extra slow, big contraction

Pec deck 93kg 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension (rope) 10 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yo, is low and slow the new way to go?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well i think i have to re-address it every now and again, adding the weight sometimes leads me to lose form a bit


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

soooo back and legs really not recovered from monday but cant train again until next tuesday so gave it a go anyway

BW squat 10

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 7 5

SLDL 110kg 10 10

Lat pulldown 90kg 7, 110kg 10 10

DB single arm row 40kg 6, 36kg 8

Preacher curls 41kg 5, 50kg 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonight for the 1st time I tried noxpump, just 1/2 sachet. Well felt much hotter and so sweated more than usual, took less rest between sets and less rest/pause.

Now because of my training days and bank holidays, I had 2 days of extra rest, so this may account for some of this, however, not all

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x3

working sets 120kg 20 15

Toe press 107kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 255kgx5, 335x5

365kg 20 15 done in blocks of 5 with 3 breaths between each


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU DB 14kg x 8, 40 x 7, 50 x 5,

WS 57.5kg 10 8 7

BP 60kg 5, 70 4

80kg 10 8 7

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension (rope) 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

1/2 sachet noxpump, really good session

5 mins semi-recumbent bike

BW squat 10

DL WU 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 140 2, 150 1

WS 160kg 5 3, 1st set ace, 2nd bit disappointed, drive from floor was much better than recent

Someone waiting for bar and rack so joined in with him for partial

SLDL 120kg 10, 140kg 10

Lat pulldown 120kg 10 10

Seated single arm row 55kg 8 8

DB curls 18kg 9

Low pulley curls 12 12 don't know what weight

Lower back feels fried, as does grip


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well legs defo bigger, jeans much tighter and arms seems to be growing nicely. Bit too much fat at mo but not too bothered if strength keeps increasing.

TBH i'm really happy with progression


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 100 x3

working sets 122.5kg 20 8 Back was still tired and stiff from fri, decided not to push on last set, if this happens again I may have to change DL day to thursday

Toe press 107kg 12 11 10

leg press WU 265kgx5, 325x5

375kg 20 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, my legs are seriously wobbly and blood sugar has dropped, feeling rather shakey


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Big numbers!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

30 mins crosstrainer HIT


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BW squat 10

DL 60kg 8, 100 4, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 162.5kg 4 4, PB should have had another on 1st set but got grip wrong and fingers started to slip

SLDL 130kg 9 8

Lat pulldown 120kg 10 10

DB single arm row 55kg 9 9

Preacher curls m/c 55kg 10 10

EZ bar 20kg+bar 9 8


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good lifts there matey


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx J appreciated


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No worries mark your deadlift is looking good mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

groups of chaps next to me tonight took same amount of time doing preacher curls as i did doing dead lift and SLDL, however long must they take doing major muscles?

later 2 lads straps 100kg deadlift

last week young lad straps seated single arm row 20kg WTF


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Those chaps probably don't train other muscles probably part of the chest and arm crew!

Good lifts mark! Some big numbers there.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx Dave, if i carry on like this i might actually get somewhere


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't remember your stats size weight etc and on my phone so a pain to look but your def a strong fella and progression is there from what I remember reading.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

im about 5 9 and near 15 stone, too much BF but not so worried that im doing alot about it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 5, 50 x 5,

WS 60kg 8 6 4

BP 50kg 5, 70 5, 82.5kg 9 8 5

Dips 12 10 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10

tricep pushdown 91kg 7, 86 8, 82 8

overhead extension (rope) 59kg 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, 60kg x 8, 90 x 5, 120 X 3

working sets 125kg 20 20

Seated calf raise 60kg 6 oops too much weight, 50kg 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5, 335x5

385kg 20 20


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tonight has shown me that its now time to add in some specific grip work, fingers were giving way on deads when back could have done more, dont want to get straps so need to strengthen up forearms

BW squat 10

DL 60kg 8, 100 4, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 165kg 2 2, PB

SLDL 130kg 10 8

Lat pulldown 120kg 10 10

DB single arm row 55kg 10 10

Preacher curls m/c 55kg 10 10

Low cable curl 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Military press WU bar x 10, 40 x 8, 50 x 5,

WS 60kg 8 balance was all over the show, really not a good set so decided to change to seated press m/c independent arms

30kg 10 40kg 8 8 8

BP 50kg 5, 70 5, 82.5kg 10 8 7

Dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 91kg 6, 86 8, 82 8

overhead extension (rope) 54kg 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x 3, 120 X 2

working sets 127.5kg 20 15

TP 107kg 12 12 10

leg press WU 255kgx5, 305x5, 355x5

395kg 20 15

20kg plate holds x 3


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Benches were being used tonight so had to use machines instead

Shoulder press palms facing in WU 10 x 10, 25 x 6

WS 40kg 8 8 8

Palms facing forwards 25kg 10 12

BP 52kg 8, 59kg 10 10 10

Dips 12 12 12

Pec dec 100kg 10, 113kg 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension 10 10


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You lift some weight mark have you any pics up mate

Good work by the way


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks, there are some someway back, maybe do some more soon, see if i've progressed


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

what a disappointing night, gym has banned chalk so now have no choice but to get straps

did some plate holds on monday and missed my pm shake today, dont know if it was due to one of these or a combination of both or the fact i was fcuked off about chalk situation but was a real struggle and grip was failing earlier than last week

BW squat 10

DL 70kg 6, 100 5, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 165kg 1 1

SLDL 130kg 6 6 again grip failing

Lat pulldown 100kg 10, 110 10, 125kg 10

Bent over DB single arm row 32kg 8 7 7

Straight arm pulldown 64lg 10 8

Preacher curls m/c 56kg 8 8 8

Low cable curl 12 12


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

mark_star said:


> what a disappointing night, gym has banned chalk so now have no choice but to get straps
> 
> did some plate holds on monday and missed my pm shake today, dont know if it was due to one of these or a combination of both or the fact i was fcuked off about chalk situation but was a real struggle and grip was failing earlier than last week
> 
> ...


Just look forward to your next session - it will be better :hug:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx, yeah i'll make sure of it, just ordered some straps (reluctantly)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good strength tonight but jeez was i knackered at the end

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 70kg x 5, 100 x 3, 120 X 2

working sets 130kg 20 15

Toe press 109kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 295kgx5, 345x5

400kg 20 15

25kg plate holds 50secs 40secs


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Big numbers mark!! I tried calling earlier but try again tomorrow in working hours


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok mate, was prob at gym


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Benches were being used again tonight so had to use machines instead

Shoulder press palms facing front WU 30 x 8, 50 x 10

WS 55kg 10 10

BP 52kg 10, 59kg 10 10 10

Pec dec 113kg 10 10

Dips 12 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

now then 1st night using straps, so what do i think of them - bloody awful that's what

stopped me from being able to grip bar strongly enough, didn't think about the consequences of that beforehand but it changes the movement dramatically, because hands are not gripping as much shoulders, lats and traps are not tensed and so are not assisting with the lift, therefore the whole power train is disrupted. i really hope that this changes as i get used to the straps

BW squat 10

DL 60kg 8, 90 5, 120 3, 150 2

WS 165kg 1, 130kg 4

Lat pulldown 80kg 5, 120 10 10 8, 130kg 7

Seated single arm row 55kg 10 8

DB curls 16kg 10, 14kg 10 10

Low cable curl 10 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why you gone with straps without me reading back?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

gym has banned chalk, wouldnt have considered them otherwise


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Really? You at Esporta or something?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no its klickfitness they took over some of the fitness first gyms, thing is its decent equipment and a good price, a real bummer


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 70kg x 5, 100 x 3, 120 X 2

working sets 130kg 20 20

Toe press 109kg 12 12 10

leg press WU 275kgx5, 345x5

405kg 20 15

25kg plate holds 60secs 50secs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout mark.

You need to get some pics up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks J, yes meant to do some at weekend, just didnt get round to it, maybe next week


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

mark_star said:


> gym has banned chalk, wouldnt have considered them otherwise


My old gym did that's why I left but allowed liquid chalk!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats what i need to find out, i hope they at least allow liquid


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye it would be cool to see your progress mark


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Ye it would be cool to see your progress mark


gulp!!!!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shoulder press palms facing front WU 30 x 10, 40 x 5, 50 x 5

WS 60kg 10 10 12

BP 52kg 8, 64kg 10 10 10

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 113kg 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension 10 9

dont usually worry about feeling pumped, but bloody hell felt my triceps tonight


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good session mark!

Is that number you gave me for the shop? Every time I remember it's late.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yes it is, dont worry i'm quite often there late


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Things to ponder, i'm having trouble moving deadlift on. Managed to use chalk tonight without anyone seeing, but my grip was still failing. I wonder if i'm not recovering from doing plate holds on a monday, i would have hoped 4 days is enough but grip sure is a prob at the moment. having a knock on effect with SLDL as well. My back can handle the weights i'm doing but just cant hold the weight for long enough

BW squat 10

DL 70kg 6, 100 5, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 165kg 1 1

SLDL 130kg 4

Lat pulldown 100kg 5, 120kg 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 40kg 5, 55kg 10 10

DB curl 18kg 8, 16 x7, 14 x 7 15 secs rest each

Low cable curl 10 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Deads = 2 WS of 165x1?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i know, just couldnt hold it, thats my prob at moment. looks like i'll have to drop back to up my reps. I really should be doing about 5 reps at that, massively frustrating


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x 3, 120 X 2

working sets 132.5kg 20 15

Toe press 111kg 10 10 9

leg press WU 275kgx5, 345x5

410kg 20 15 PB

very shakey legs


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

been thinking about my deadlift issues, i've been doing some rowing recently, it may have tired my forearms more than i realised. So will drop it this week, also got some liquid chalk, lets see what happens friday


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well for the last 3 weeks or so i've used machines for mili and BP but tonight decided to change back to BB. In that short space of time lost strength on both, more so mili, i guess its because no stabiliser muscles are recruited when using m/c's

MP WU bar x 10, 40 x 6, 50 x 5

WS 55kg 10 7 6

BP 50kg 5, 70kg 3, 80kg 10 7 6

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 113kg 9, 120kg 8 6

tricep pushdown 10 10, super slow less weight 10 10

overhead extension 10 9


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just scrolling through mark, 120kg lat pulldown is impressive! I struggle to get a set over 80, we getting Ny pictures fir a perve anytime soon?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It amazing how quick it can be lost eh mate. Saying that, just use it as an opportunity to cycle down then push on past previous PB's.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Just scrolling through mark, 120kg lat pulldown is impressive! I struggle to get a set over 80, we getting Ny pictures fir a perve anytime soon?


Let's have a perv


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeh i know, i'll pull them up over the next 3 weeks or so and then be in PB territory.

I will get some pics done soon, just got to make sure they dont show too much BF


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

liquid chalk, what a blessing

BW squat 8

DL 60kg 8, 100 4, 130 3, 150 2

WS 165kg 3 3 i reckon if last 3 weeks hadn't been so bad would have done 5, but am pleased with this. Next week should be training with someone stronger than me, so should spur me on

SLDL 130kg 10 6

Lat pulldown 80kg 5, 130kg 8 8 8

Seated single arm row 57.5kg 8 8

DB curl 20kg x 7, 18kg 7, 16 x 8, 15 secs rest each

Low cable curl 45kg 10 10


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice squatting Mark.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx mate appreciated


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> liquid chalk, what a blessing
> 
> BW squat 8
> 
> ...


What's with the 3,3 working sets mate on DL? awesome numbers dude and I'm not anyone to criticise I'm just wondering why not 3x10 at a lower weight?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

more interested in strength than size, its the lift that means more to me than any other and want to push the weight up on this as far as i can


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Furry muff


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ooh low energy tonight, hope its just a one off, so didn't add the extra reps to squats, as intended, and swapped 2nd set of LP for leg extension

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 70kg x 5, 110 x 3

working sets 132.5kg 20 15

Toe press 113kg 10 9 9

leg press WU 275kgx5, 345x5

410kg 20

Leg extension 35kg 10 12 was really too light but couldnt be bothered to get off and put extra weight on, so went very slow with big squeeze


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Standing DB press 12kg x 10, 16 x 6, 20 x 10

MP WU 50 x 8

WS 55kg 8 8

BP 50kg 5, 70kg 3, 82.5kg 8 7 6

Dips 12 10 8

Pec dec 120kg 10, 127kg 7

tricep pushdown 10 10

overhead extension 9 7

started a bit concerned about energy levels but things seemed to improve when i got into it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Got to train with someone stronger than me tonight and it was great, pushed me really well

BW squat 8

DL 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 167.5kg 2 PB, 170kg 1 PB

SLDL 130kg 9 7

Lat pulldown 145kg 10 10 9 slight help on last couple of sets 2 and 3

BOR 45kg 10 10 30kg 10 hadn't been doing these, my technique just wasn't right, so partner was able to correct my form, felt much better

Smith shrugs 80kg 10 10 7 grip completely gone

great session


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You don't realise how much more you can push until you got someone banging in your shell like


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i know, thanks chaps i am so happy :lift::rapture:


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on pbs mark


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Just gonna echo the guys above.

Great squatting Mark and solid progress.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was that a squat PB or deads? Confused...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

deads mate, be sometime before i could squat those numbers


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thought so. Think everyone was congratulating you on it being a squat!

Still very impressive though obviously. Still using the liquid chalk? Be nice to hit that magic 200 this year eh...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yes i am, excellent stuff even better than normal chalk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Toe press 115kg 10 9 9

leg press WU 265kgx5, 365x5

415kg 20

Squats WU 60kg x 5, 100 x 3, 130 x3

working sets 140kg 10 10 10

Partial Hack Squat 60kg x 8, 100kg x 5 1st time so just learning form

Leg extension 55kg 10, 70kg 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Big numbers again mark, we got any pictures floating about?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

You got some powerful legs there Mark :thumb

Great workout.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks chaps, will get some pics soon

if i could get near your numbers meaty i'd be very pleased


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Standing DB press 12kg x 10, 16 x 6

MP WU 40 x 5, 50 x 5

WS 55kg 10 10 7

Incline BP 50kg x 5, 70kg x 8

BP 82.5kg 8 8

Dips 8 7 8 balance was all over the place, just couldn't get it right

Pec dec 120kg 10 10

tricep pushdown 7 9 9

overhead extension 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

training partner again tonight, excellent

DL 60kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 160 2

WS 170kg 3 PB 2 more reps than last week

SLDL 130kg 10 8 6

Lat pulldown 10 10 10 dont believe the weight that machine says so just putting reps

BOR 50kg 10 10 10

DB shrugs 30kg 10, 34kg 7, 30kg 10


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

More good solid progress mate.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx again, really enjoyed the session, its great training with someone


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thx again, really enjoyed the session, its great training with someone


I find that good to mate I am in a club now. So I have always got someone to train with


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Meeky, is your gym open at weekends because you're training with me in August, be prepared, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

opens about 10am at the weekends. all meekys saturday club pals will be there too.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x 3, 120 x 2

working sets 140kg 10 10 10

Toe press 119kg 10 10 9

leg press WU 275kgx5, 355x5

415kg 10 10

Leg extension 75kg 10 10


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Leg press

415 is that for 10


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

2x10 I think franki. Fcuking impressive you must have some wheels mark


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Why only 355 for 5 then??


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Think that's part of the warm up frank.... Big numbers mark!! Well done fella!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You got any photos up mark

You must have legs like chewbacca lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

need to get some more done, will do soon, it was bloody hard and quads wanted to cramp. thanks for positives. oh and yes 355 for 5 was a warm up


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> You got any photos up mark
> 
> You must have legs like chewbacca lol


I'm sure there must be some pics of Mark somewhere in his journal?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

mark_star said:


> need to get some more done, will do soon, it was bloody hard and quads wanted to cramp. thanks for positives. oh and yes 355 for 5 was a warm up


5 reps is quite low for a warm up, especially on legs!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i had already done squats tho


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes that's why I asked thought I was reading it wrong


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mili press WU bar x 8, 40 x 5, 50 x 3

WS 57.5kg 9 8 8

BP WU 60 x 5, 80 x 3

WS 85kg 7 6 5

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 120kg 10 9 7

tricep pushdown 10 8 8

overhead extension 9 8


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Massive peck deck mark! In comparison with bench we are similar on that, youre maybe ahead 10kg but pec deck is 50kg up on me! Am I thinking pec deck is below...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you are mate, but they can be very different in weight moved. have come to the conclusion recently having used 1 or 2 supposedly same machines and had to use completely different weights, made be think is it worth putting down weights on machine exercises


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

interesting night, back felt stiff and sore from start so cut volume. Fecking gym has now banned liquid chalk, apparently they have to clean the weights at the end of each night WTF FFS the poor dears

DL 70kg 8, 100 5, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 172.5kg 1 PB

SLDL 130kg 7

Lat pulldown 10 10 10 dont believe the weight that machine says so just putting reps

BOR 50kg 10 10 10

Cable curls


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Time for some super glue then Mark? Either that or the dreaded marigolds!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a pair of marigolds fella! (if that don't tempt a reply out of Greg nothing will)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Straps maybe appearing soon then mark


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Starps are allowed now Greg has gone  (RIP)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh please i'm trying not to think about bloody straps, but looks like i have no choice


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mate they aren't that bad I only use them when my grip really fails. I think they're great when not over used


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well got no choice now so going to have to get used to them, really wanted to be able to do at least 180 bareback


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

mark_star said:


> well got no choice now so going to have to get used to them, really wanted to be able to do at least 180 bareback


That would be some feat mark. Can you not use the liquid chalk and just wipe the bar down after?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they're too anal for that, they'll just ban me


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x 4, 120 x 3

working sets 140kg 10 10 10 keeping same weight and gradually getting it lower

Toe press 119kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 275kgx5, 355x5

425kg 8 8 8 miscounted, think lack of oxygen to my brain, meant to do 10's. Almost failed on number 6 set 3, just pulled it back, next week 10's

Leg extension 85kg 10 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squatting is going well bud massive session just fun looking at your weights


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks loz i love leg day


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking strong as ever Mark, impressive press!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate i'm aiming for 450 in about a month


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

What is a toe press mark


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

like a calf raise on the lep press machine Meeks


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome numbers, any leg pics to show us?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

one day soon mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Couldn't get a bar tonight so DB shoulder press

WU 12kg x 10, 18 x 8

WS 22kg 8 8 8

BP WU 80 x 5

WS 85kg 6 6 5

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 120kg 10 8 8

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension 9 9


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great journal fella. Monster leg weights in comparison to other bodyparts (this is a huge compliment as its a rarity - something I'm trying to rectify these days). Did you start out playing rugby? A lot of the guys I know with huge leg lifts get it from the explosive training they did as union players


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks YG no not rugby lots of martial arts, I think they must have set me up well


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Makes sense due to the core stability and explosive power. Anyway will make sure I check in here from time to time. Good stuff


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks again, very much appreciated


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well now, tonight i tried liquid fury for the first time, so who are the poor little soldiers that think it tastes disgusting? it was fine, not lush but just fine. More importantly did feel extra focussed. Also first proper night using straps and actually went much better than i expected

DL 70kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 150 2, 160 1

WS 175kg 1 PB woohoo tried 180 and failed booo

SLDL 130kg 8 8

Lat pulldown 10 10 10 dont believe the weight that machine says so just putting reps

BOR 55kg 8 8 8

Cable curls 10 10


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on the pb Mark.

I am one of those poor little soldiers.

It tastes minging and looks like elephant jizz, but by Fcuk it works well

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I found it tastes better if you drink it slowly, if you try and neck it, it sticks to my throat and makes me gag! Think of it as a £40 shot of cognac!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha i love it, i didn't think of either elephants or cognac


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good deadlifts as always mark, orange flavours the best slips down slightly easier


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, i have the lemon and lime


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

mark_star said:


> thanks mate, i have the lemon and lime


Me too :yuck:

Just got another free bottle with my reload too eace:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't wait to slowly sip my elephant juice now in the morning. Might have a double serving as an extra special treat!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

savour it mate and let it slip down nice and slow


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not been happy with my ROM on squats so changed things abit to night, to start to rectify it

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 60kg x 5, 90 x 4, 120 x 3

working sets 140kg 7 sets of 5

Toe press 120kg 10 10 10

big chap on LP so asked to join in with him, asked if he was going to increase weight much, he said abit, he meant NO, bugger messed me up

leg press WU 225kgx5, 15 12 12 very slow and as deep as i could possibly go

305kg 5, 365kg 5, 395kg 10

Leg extension 90kg 10 10 10


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'working sets 140kg 7 sets of 5' - awesome mate. Just off to do something similar in about 20 mins or so, really started to enjoy training legs in the last few years.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, good going as ever with those legs Mark. Are you noticing changes?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually looked at them yesterday and they do seem to be coming along. Its a shame i never measured them


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not happy with shoulders at moment, seem to be dying on me, think i'm going to put them on the night i do cardio see how that goes

DB shoulder press 10kg x 10, 14 x 8

Mili press 40kg 8, 50 5, 57.5 6 4

BP WU 50 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 3

WS 85kg 7 6 6

Dips 12 10 10

Pec dec 120kg 10 10 8

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

overhead extension 9 9


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how much time do you take between working sets on bench press Mark?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

about 2 mins mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool bud just wanted to know im taking slightly longer 3 mins i think thought i was taking too long but thats good, no one to bench mark against at home when training, good numbers tho any reason why shoulders lack as other lifts are up there, on DB i mean


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

the DB was just a warm up, 3 mins is fine, no need to hurry. i'm not happy with my shoulders so going to have to deal with them


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

aah thought so. cheers for the tip tho bud


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

interesting night, cut the weight a bit more to get deeper squats

Squats WU BW x 10, bar x 8, 70kg x 5, 1100 x 4, 120 x 3

working sets 130kg 10 10 10

finally had to admit to myself that i need to drop it further in order to get proper parallel so ....

100kg 7 5

leg press WU 265kgx5,

305kg 8, 345kg 10 10 12

Toe press 155kg 10 10 10 different m/c so weights don't correlate to previous ones


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i know your a strong bugger mark but squatting over a ton for reps is just showing off lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha oops it was only 4 tho

sshh it was only 100kg really


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

trained with Cal today, excellent workout, went over quite a few things tweaking form here and there. Lets see what happens over the next 6 months


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ahhh cardio

Rowing 20 mins 4.2k

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud would you post your split up on rocky thread please.

gonna sort the diet side of things out when i get a chance this week, youre all pretty much in the same page and foods..

sp its just a case of getting proportions right and not under eating..

if you can do your bit with cardio, it should all be good..

we will need to talk about specific poundages tho.. need you dropping back on bench and bi`s to consolidate form..

crack on with squats and ponder my words on sldl..

was good to see you again bud...

gunz were looking big!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

will do, just sorting pics, god they don't look good, but gives me plenty of room for improvement.

Been thinking about bench today and intend to drop it down

Always good to see you and catch up

Thanks for your help


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

morning 30mins walk

pm

Rowing 20 mins 4k

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cardio up and running mark what was that stuff you reccomended for lowering cholesterol if i had issues with it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers loz, lecithin and plant sterols. when you get your results let me know and i'll tell you which would be best


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BP WU 50 x 10, 60 x 8, 70 x 10

WS 80kg 8 6

Incline 50kg 10 10

Seated DB shoulder press 20kg x 10, 22 x 10 10 9

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 100kg 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10 10

HIIT bike 20 mins 10k

Took everything slower, to tighten up form, consequently lower weights


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

4 mile walk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL 60kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 1560 2, 170 1, 175 1

WS 177.5kg 1 PB woohoo tried 180 and failed just

SLDL 140kg 5 7

Lat pulldown 10 10 10 dont believe the weight that machine says so just putting reps

BOR wide grip 50kg 10 10, 55kg 8

Cable curls 15 18

HIIT bike 15mins 7k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great on the pb Mark well done i can hear 200kg calling


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it's a feint call in the distance at the moment but i'm getting closer. will get there by the end of the year, i'll make sure of it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU 70kg x 8,

working sets 110kg 6 6 6 6

Toe press 120kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5,

305kg 5, 355kg 5, 385kg 10 15

20mins rowing 4.3k


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Always marvel at your leg sessions!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, i was and still am pooped


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think I may have ask this before but what is a toe press mark mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it's a calf raise done on the leg press m/c meeks


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press WU 12kg x 10, 18 x 10

WS 22kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 9 8

Cable front 23kg 9 8

Cable rear 14kg 7 7

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k

Rowing 20 mins 4.2k that was hard, really felt like i would have to stop, glad i didn't tho


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cardio's going really well Mark you know when your hitting the spot cos your thinking no more.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yes that rowing was a struggle right from the start, couldn't wait for it to finish


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline 50kg 10, 70kg 10 10

BP WU 50 x 8, 70 x 6

WS 80kg 10 9 7

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 107kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

HIIT bike 20 mins 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL 60kg 8, 100 6, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1, 170 1, 175 1

WS 180kg 1 PB tried 182.5 and failed just

SLDL 130kg 9 9

Lat pulldown 10 10 10

BOR wide grip 55kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 10 10 10

HIIT bike 20mins 10k

OMG i'm knackered and hungry


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not shocked looks killer session mark. Always impressed by your numbers legs especially! When you getting some pics up on here!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, prob be another 2 weeks or so before more pics. keep it at every 4 weeks over the competition period


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing! Maybe replace the cartoon man


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

What cartoon man. That not mark in the av. See you do learn something new every day guys


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

that's an old one of me, legs are a bit better now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press WU 14kg x 10, 18 x 8

WS 24kg 10 12 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10

Cable front 18kg 10 10 10

Cable rear 14kg 10 10 10

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k

Rowing 20 mins 4.2k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BP WU 50 x 10, 70 x 8

WS 80kg 10 10 9

Incline 50kg 10, 70kg 6 6

Dips 10 10 10

Pec dec 113kg 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 15 10 10

Rowing 20mins 4.2k

HIIT bike 20 mins 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Toe press 73kg 10, 100kg 8, 122kg 10 10 10

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 100kg 5

working sets 110kg 10 10 9

Lunges 18kg DB 6x4

leg press WU 275kgx5,

355kg 5, 385kg 10 10 15

20mins bike


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good going mark mate I can see you looking great in 12 weeks bud


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm aiming for it mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive got competition alright


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha bring it on loz, i'm in it to win it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mate its getting sad now im even planning beach cardio for cornwall along with my meals and its holiday time!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent, competitive little buggers aren't we


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh dear, not a good night, really should have taken another day off, didn't realise just how tired i was

DL 60kg 8, 100 4, 130 3, 150 2, 160 1

that was it was too knackered to carry on with deads

SLDL 140kg 6 6

Lat pulldown 10 10 9

BOR wide grip 50kg 10 10 12

Cable curls 10 10 10

bike 10mins

adding lunges into leg session on friday really took its toll, think i need to up my carbs a bit as well


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press WU 14kg x 10, 20 x 8

WS 24kg 10 10 10 8

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 8

DB rear 16kg 10

Cable rear 14kg 10 10

Cable front 23kg 10 10 10

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BP WU 60 x 10, 70 x 8

WS 80kg 10 10 8

DB fly 18kg 10 10 10

Dips 12 12 11

CGBP 50kg 10 10, 55kg 10

tricep pushdown 10 8 8

20mins cardio


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice volume mark! Good session fella!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, that was fun, enjoyed the session


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU Bar x 8, 60kg x 6, 90kg 4

working sets 112.5kg 10 10 10

Toe press 122kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 275kgx5,

325kg 5, 395kg 5 5 my god quads cramping

305kg x 20

15mins bike


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never fails to amaze and tire me looking at your leg work outs


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers phil, they tire me as well, i am absolutley knackered


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Me to phil, awesome numbers as always!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx bj, much appreciated


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoulders took a beating too by the looks of things


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i am upping them a bit now, although not every shoulder session will be like that. Having to manage volume and intensity, walking a bit of a tightrope at moment


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k

Rowing 20 mins 4.2k

Bike 20 mins 6k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats some cardio Mark Good going impressive


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair play, I'm bored after 10mins


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i get bored as well, just stick the music on and look around at the girls


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 20kg x 8,

WS 26kg 10 9 7

BP WU 60 x 8, 70 x 5

WS 80kg 9 7 6, 70kg x 12

Dips 10 10 10

DB fly 22kg 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 2, 160 1, 170 1, 180 1,

185 failed, 185 1 yes yes yes PB

SLDL 130kg 8 6

Lat pulldown 10 10

BOR wide grip 55kg 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 10 10

Cable curls 10 10 10

bike 20mins HIIT 10k


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I think your leg strength is showing in your deadlifts Mark.

Congrats on the pb eace:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, i'm really chuffed with todays effort


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

As you should be! Awesome effort!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

200 magic number soon !!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Loz said:


> 200 magic number soon !!!


I agree.

And you will break that barrier :cheer2:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've set that as my target for the end of the year (actually set it at the start of the year), looks like i'll get it early possibly late sept or early oct. It's a real milestone for me, can't wait to achieve it


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome numbers on the Deads there buddy, few more weeks and you'll be in the 200kg club


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Toe press 45kg 10, 73kg 10, 100kg 10

125kg 10 10 10, 95kg 20

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 90kg 5

working sets 115kg 10 10 9 but had a prob with depth, didn't get my backside down far enough, will sort it next week

leg press WU 275kgx5,

335kg 5, 355kg 10 10

335kg x 20

20mins HIIT bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

your catchimg me up with all this cardio i might need to get a few extra hours in, good workout as always


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, feels very strange that i'm actually enjoying it, its making me a bit worried


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely knackered today so just kept it light

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 16kg x 10,

WS 20kg 12 11 11

Incline BP 50kg 10 10 10

BP WU 60 x 10,

WS 70kg 9 9 9

Dips 9 9 10

tricep pushdown 15 15 13

10mins rowing


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You've come a long way on those dips haven't you mate. Will be time to start adding some weight soon!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they are coming on, been thinking about that recently, last couple of weeks my form seems to have improved with them. It will be a momentous day 'weighted dips'


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

How the bodyyfat looking now mark, it should be dropping off left right and centre the amount of cardio your doing?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

will do some more pics, possibly tomorrow, we'll see then


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Got bitten on ankle this week, hugely swollen, didn't think would be able to train but did what i could

DL 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 2, 170 1, 170 1

SLDL 130kg 8 8

Lat pulldown 9 9

BOR wide grip 55kg 10 10

Seated row 10 10

Cable curls 10 10 10

bike 10mins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice deads as expected what bit you?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dont know but bloody hell it hurt, ankle was twice normal size

this is it now, much better than yesterday

View attachment 4318


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

some comparison pics 5 weeks ago and today

View attachment 4319
View attachment 4320


View attachment 4321
View attachment 4322


hope you can see a difference


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

couple more

View attachment 4325
View attachment 4324


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Good work. Arms are definetly bigger and BF looks lower Keep it going


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, you know i hadn't even looked at my arms, I do believe you're right. BF is coming down slowly, i think (and hope)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

youve had a haircut too! good on you mark keep the cardio up your core looks massive


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> dont know but bloody hell it hurt, ankle was twice normal size
> 
> this is it now, much better than yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4318


 ouch looks huge


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> youve had a haircut too! good on you mark keep the cardio up your core looks massive


so i have, i could misconstrue that, i might think it's a euphamism for you look fat round the middle (come to think of it, perhaps....)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> ouch looks huge


it's so much better now, yesterday was a real problem walking and stairs were a nightmare, had to psyche myself up just to do them


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> so i have, i could misconstrue that, i might think it's a euphamism for you look fat round the middle (come to think of it, perhaps....)


 no no i meant its looks really formed and strong get them abs out


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> no no i meant its looks really formed and strong get them abs out


haha no worry mate, just playing, you never know, one day there maybe a tiny glimpse of some abs


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Definite drop in bf Mark, REALLY noticeable! Great commitment to the cardio, well done!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, i've mentioned before, I'm actually enjoying it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 8, 70kg x 8, 100kg 5

working sets 115kg 9 9 9 better depth this week, kept my backside down

Toe press 75kg 10

122kg 10 10 10

leg press WU 265kgx5,

335kg 5, 385kg 5 5

335kg x 20

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: you've got a strong pair of pins on you there Mark!

Good session as ever...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, legs are feeling somewhat strange at the moment


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

HIIT Bike 20mins 10k

Rowing 20 mins 4.4k

Bike 20 mins 6k


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Boom, 'av it Mark!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

mark_star said:


> HIIT Bike 20mins 10k
> 
> Rowing 20 mins 4.4k
> 
> Bike 20 mins 6k


So did you end up 20k away from where you started, triathlon stylie ?

Great effort Mark :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

think i was going round in circles, cheers chaps


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 8, 18kg x 8,

WS 24kg 10 10 10

BP WU 50 x 8, 70 x 5

WS 80kg 10 9 9

Dips 10 8 8 they were bloody hard tonight

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 4, 130 4, 150 2, 170 1 seriously hard going, don't know quite whats going on with these the last 2 weeks

SLDL 130kg 10 8 7

Lat pulldown 8 8 8

BOR wide grip 40kg 10, 55kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 10 10 10

bike HIIT 20mins


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cut the heavy stuff a little bit short tonight and added 10mins to cardio

Squats WU BW x 8, 70kg x 8, 100kg 5

working sets 120kg 9 9

Toe press 59kg 10, 86 10

125kg 10 10 10, 93kg 15

leg press WU 275kgx5,

325kg 5, 355kg 15

30mins HIIT bike 15k


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just some light 355kg presses


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well just cut them back a bit


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I dare not ask about the random weights on the toe press...!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they do seem to go up in odd numbers but that's what it says on the plates


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 10,

WS 26kg 10 8 6

BP WU DB 26kg x 10,

Bench 70 x 5

WS 80kg 9 8 5

Dips 10 10 10

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1, 187.5 1 (PB)

190 fail

SLDL 130kg 8 6

Lat pulldown 10 10 10

BOR wide grip 57.5kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 10 10 10

bike HIIT 20mins


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice PB Mark, congrats!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate wasn't expecting it tonight, felt tired, so all the more pleasing


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great work Mark 187.5 ouch! Nice.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks very chuffed, inching closer to that 200


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done mate.

Great pb!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 100kg 5

working sets 120kg 9 9 7 last set not deep enough, was knackered

Toe press 52kg 10, 93 10

125kg 10 10 10, 93kg 18

leg press WU 255kgx5,

355kg 5, 385kg 9 10, 325kg 20

15mins SSCV bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I must join a gym for the leg press blimey thats nearly 400kg! sticking to the cardio like glue Mark well done.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i love leg press, really look forward to it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I enjoy leg press as well!

hate squats, love press!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha embrace the pain BJ


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BP WU 60 x 8, 70 x 5

WS 80kg 10 10 10

Pec deck 90 10 10, 113 7

20mins HIIT bike 10k

20mins rowing 4k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20kg x 5,

WS 26kg 9 9 8

Facepulls 36kg 10, 41kg 10 10

Cable laterals 16kg 9 9 9

Cable front raises 25kg 9 7

Dips 12 12 12

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoulder press is great bud,never without cardio now eh team rocky


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i'd really like to improve it further mate, just have to get that cardio in, see that fat melt


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im sure you will mate, its my weak part can only do 22s curently


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Felt tired and perhaps a slight cold so cut it short tonight

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 120 4, 150 3, 170 1, 185 1

Lat pulldown 9 9 9

Seated row 9 9 8

Cable curls 15 15 12

bike SSCV 20mins


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Number one rule that took me years to figure out Mark.

Always listen to your body!

Cut it short and come back stronger rather than injured.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Agreed always rest if you feel pooped I was planning on running tonight got in from work and fell asleep for 2 hours

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 100kg 5

working sets 122.5kg 9 9 8

Toe press 45kg 10, 93 10

125kg 10 10 10, 93kg 20

leg press WU 275kgx5,

325kg 5, 365kg 5, 395kg 10 10, 345kg 20

15mins SSCV bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good sesh as always mate week 12 photo opportunity coming up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

been thinking about that, hope i can see a change


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was told off for selective lighting hehe oh well vanity out the window


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> I was told off for selective lighting hehe oh well vanity out the window


Sh*t, better take down my pics then...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBBP WU 20 x 10,

WS 28kg 10 10 10

Flat DBBP 28kg 10 10 10

Flat DB flyes 16kg 10 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k

20mins rowing 4k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18kg x 8,

WS 26kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 10 10 10

Cable laterals 10 10 10

Cable front raises 10 10 10

Dips 15 12 12

tricep pushdown 10 10, Drop set 10 5 5 4

20mins rowing 4.2k

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 120 4, 150 3, 170 1, 180 1

SLDL 120kg 10 10 10

Lat pulldown 73kg 10 10 8

BOR 60kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 54kg 10 10, drop set 54kg 7 45kg 5 36kg 4 27kg 4 18kg 5

bike HIIT 20mins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great lifts mark some volume there on deads too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Loz but have to be honest, feeling a bit disappointed with deads, no improvement for last couple of weeks and not quite feeling it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW x 8, 60kg x 6, 90kg 4

working sets 122.5kg 9 9 9

Toe press 93 10

127kg 10 10 10, 93kg 20

leg press WU 255kgx5,

335kg 5, 395kg 10 10, 355kg 20

20mins SSCV bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice lifts again Mark, talking about deads i cant get the 165 of the floor mate either time to get the skinny plates out


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks mate was a good session

was thinking about those earlier, may try to get my gym to get some


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBBP WU 20 x 10,

WS 30kg 10 10 10 9, 24kg 8

Smith BP 50kg 10 10 10, 30kg 20, 50kg 8

Pec deck 100kg 10 10, 107kg 7

30mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 8,

WS 26kg 9 7 6, 20kg 10

Facepulls 10 10 10

Cable laterals 10 10 10

Cable front raises 10 9 9

Tricep press palms up 20 15 15

tricep pushdown 10 10 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

1st things 1st, been cutting carbs for the last 3 weeks and boy can I tell, strength and energy levels are noticeably down and feel like I'm fighting a cold. However, on the plus side, 4 people have told me that I have lost weight today - Hoorah!

DL BW 8, 60kg 6, 100 4, 130 3, 160 2

SLDL 120kg 9 7

Lat pulldown 73kg 10 8, 66kg 10

BOR 60kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 54kg 15 10 10, 45kg 15


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

The comps heating up then bud!! im not suprised with all those comments and all that cardio going on well done, your tired and still got that 160 up i must try harder,


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i love it, a little competition does us the world of good eh!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU 70kg x 8,100kg 6, 120kg x 8

working sets 130kg 4 4 4, 90kg x 10

Toe press 93 10

127kg 10 10 10, 93kg 20

leg press WU 255kgx5,

345kg 5, 395kg 12 9, 355kg 20

20mins SSCV bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Some volume there again bud cant wait to see those pins week 12 this weekend


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep camera is charged up and ready, wish i new how to get best lighting


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

mark_star said:


> Squats WU 70kg x 8,100kg 6, 120kg x 8
> 
> working sets 130kg 4 4 4, 90kg x 10
> 
> ...


Nice numbers


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBBP WU 18 x 10,

WS 32kg 9, 26kg 12 10

Flat DBBP 26kg 10 10

Flat DB flyes 18kg 8 8

Pec deck 100kg 10, 107kg 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 8,

WS 24kg 12 11 9

Facepulls 54kg 10 10 10

DB laterals 12kg 9 9 9

Cable front raises 18kg 10 10 9

Dips 15 14 13

tricep pushdown 50kg 15, 64kg 12 10 9

tricep rope extension 50kg 9 9

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking Good big weight on the pushdowns :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they felt really good tonight, very happy


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Keep up the good work


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Elle


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1

SLDL 140kg 7 6 5

Lat pulldown 73kg 10 10 10

BOR 62.5kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 54kg 15 10 10

20mins HIIT Bike 10k

Energy and strength seems to be coming back now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Right here we go, photo time. I have to confess I feel slightly disappointed, I've lost about 10lbs, hoped I'd look a bit better

July, Aug, Sept

View attachment 4565
View attachment 4566
View attachment 4567


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4568
View attachment 4569
View attachment 4570


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4571
View attachment 4572
View attachment 4573


previous message messed up on 3rd photo


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4574
View attachment 4575
View attachment 4576


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4577
View attachment 4578
View attachment 4579


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great mate! massive progress especially round the abs you can see loads more definition and quads too, oh dear gotta put mine up tommorow


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be fine mate, thanks for the good words


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

A lot of progress there Mark.

Well done:thumb:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks meaty


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Weighed myself yesterday, now lost 14lbs, exactly 14 stone

Squats WU BW 8, 60kg x 8,90kg 6, 110kg x 5

working sets 130kg 6 6 6, 90kg x 12

Toe press 93 10

127kg 10 10 10, 93kg 15 (slow)

leg press WU 255kgx5, 305kg 5

365kg 5, 395kg 12 12, 355kg 20, 215kg 38

20mins Rowing 4.2km


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cracking weight loss bud well done you must be pleased

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i am extremely mate, 1st time i've been this weight for a very long time


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBBP WU 16 x 10, 22 x 10

WS 30kg 10 10 10

Inline DB flyes 16kg 10 10 10

Flat BP 70kg 8 8

Pec deck 107kg 10, 113kg 10 10

25mins HIIT bike 12.5k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 18kg x 12,

WS 26kg 10 10 8, 18kg 12

Facepulls 57kg 10, 61kg 10 10

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 10

DB front raises 12kg 10 10 10

Dips 19 17 14 amazing how a bit of weight loss helps your dips 

tricep pushdown 50kg 15, 64kg 9 10

tricep rope extension 50kg 10 9

25mins HIIT bike 12.5k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

get some weight on them if they are too easy :fear:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha i was thinking that after the 1st set, i think they have a belt at the gym, can't believe i'm saying that


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol just read your comments of the other page hehe i just edited it cos i done 4 sets lol im still tired though


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 120 6, 150 3, 170 1, 180 1

Lat pulldown 70kg 10 10 10

BOR 65kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 54kg 15 12 10

20mins HIIT Bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great workout mate not too far from the big 200 now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, Bar 8, 60kg x 8, 100kg 6,

working sets 130kg 7 7 7, 100kg x 10

Toe press 93 10

127kg 10 10 10, 93kg 18

leg press WU 325kgx5, 365kg 5

405kg 12 12, 355kg 20, 175kg 50 (going to work up to 100 for this last set)

20mins Rowing 4.2km


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strong Bugger aint ya hehe


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great going in the drop in weight Mark! Have you felt strength fall off at all?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it has a little bit, more upper body than legs tho. It's actually maintained better than i expected all in all


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline BP WU 60 x 8, 70 x 8 8

80kg 5, 70 8, 60 9

Inline DB flyes 16kg 10 10 10

Cable xover 18kg 10, 23kg 7 7, 18kg 8

Dips 8 8 8 blimey absolutely knackered

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice Mark.

Had a great chest workout today too.

Do love chest day


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thx mate, it was good fun, enjoyed it more than i usually do


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20 x 8

WS 26kg 10 10, 24kg 10, 20kg 11

Facepulls 41kg 12, 54 12, 64kg 12 12

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 10

DB front raises 12kg 10 8 8

Dips 20 17 14

tricep pushdown 54kg 12, 68kg 8, 64kg 9

tricep rope extension 50kg 10 8

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great dip volume bud and shoulders looking strong too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Poor day, decided to cut deads short

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 3

SLDL 140kg 6

Lat pulldown 73kg 9 8, 66kg 9

Single arm cable row 27kg 115 15 15 15

Straight arm pulldown 27kg 12 12 12

Cable curls 50kg 12 12 10

Single arm cable curl 18kg 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, Bar 8, 70kg x 6, 100kg 6,

working sets 130kg 9 8 8, 100kg x 8, 70kg x 12

Toe press 93 10

127kg 10 10 10, 93kg 20

leg press WU 285kgx5, 325kg 5

365kg 12, 175kg 60

Leg ext 52kg 10 10 10

Overall energy a bit down today, hence cut leg press sets


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Must be the weather ive had no energy for days


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep lets blame it on the weather, good plan


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBP WU 16 x 10, 22 x 10

30kg 10 10 6, 26 12 12

Inline DB flyes 16kg 12 12 11 10

Cable xover 18kg 12 12 10 10

25mins HIIT bike 12.5k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18 x 10

WS 26kg 10 10 10, 20kg 12

DB laterals 14kg 10 9, 12kg 10

ss

DB front raises 14kg 9 7, 12kg 9

Facepulls 64kg 12 12 12 12

Dips 20 18 13

tricep pushdown 64kg 15 12 10

tricep rope extension 50kg 10 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Changing things around next week, going to do deads on monday, so had a bit of a different session tonight

Squat BW 10, 50 10, 90 10 10 10

Rackpull 100kg 6, 130 5, 160 3, 180 3, 190 3, 200 1, 130 10

Lat pulldown 52kg 10 12 12

BP 45kg 20 20 20 nice and slow held for 1 sec on chest

DB shoulder press 16kg 10

Cable hammer curls 50kg 10 10 10

Single arm cable curl 18kg 9 9 9

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 110 6, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1

SLDL 130 10 8 7

Lat pulldown 10 9 8

BOR 60kg 10 10 10

Cable curls 54kg 15 12 10

1st time with back at beginning of week, time to start getting deads back up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes im looking forward to this mate good stuff!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBP WU 20 x 10

30kg 12 10 12

Inline DB flyes 18kg 12 12 12

Seated BP 52kg 15 12 12

Cable xover 20kg 12, 25kg 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20 x 10

WS 24kg 11 10 6, 20kg 9

Facepulls 64kg 15 13 12

DB laterals 14kg 10 10 9

SS

DB front raises 14kg 10 10 9

Dips 20 18 15

tricep pushdown 12 12 12

tricep rope extension 50kg 9 9

25mins HIIT bike 12.5k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, 60kg x 6, 90kg 5,

working sets 130kg 10 10 10, 90kg x 15

Toe press 52 10, 73 6, 93 5

1279kg 10 10 10, 93kg 20

leg press WU 265kgx5, 315kg 3

375kg 2, 415 9, 175kg 75 ooohhh the pain

Leg ext 52kg 15, 64 15 15

15mins HIIT Bike

right off to do me pics


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4691
View attachment 4692


View attachment 4693
View attachment 4694


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4695
View attachment 4696
View attachment 4697


just look at that fat belly still poking out from behind my back, i can see you, you're going down!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Massive diffrence Mark how much weight you lost so far? Great going by the way well done :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, I'm about 15lbs lighter


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 6, 110 4, 140 2, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1

SLDL 130 8 8 7

Lat pulldown 73kg 9 8 8

BOR 55kg 10, 60kg 8 8

Cable curls 50kg 15 15 12

Cable curls rope 50kg 9 41kg 7 32kg 5

20mins SSCV bike 10k

Phew that was hard work!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like it, 200 before crimbo?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

that would be nice mate, but i had to strain like buggery to get it up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

what about the bar??????:tape:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh naughty :eyebrows:


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

mark_star said:


> DL BW 8, 70kg 6, 110 4, 140 2, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1
> 
> SLDL 130 8 8 7
> 
> ...


Some solid deadlifting there Mark.

There's three of you making good solid progress on deads and its great to see.

Mark

Loz

Brocky

All making good solid gains

I better up my game, not done a pb for a few weeks now :shocked::shocked:

Good work bud :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

if i could get anywhere near your lifts mate, i'd me more than happy


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

mark_star said:


> if i could get anywhere near your lifts mate, i'd me more than happy


Cheers Mark.

You are making steady progress and that is the key.

I put on 60kg in a year on deads by adding 2.5kg to the bar every second workout.

An extra 2.5 is almost unnoticeable, but they all add up.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

well done on deads mate..gotta be my favourite exercise!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

They kill me!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

they're my favorite too, soooo bloody hard


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBP WU 12 x 12, 24 x 8

32kg 12 11 9

Inline DB flyes 18kg 12 12 12

Dips 9 9 9

Cable xover 20kg 15, 25kg 9 9

Cable xover low 12kg 10 10 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

18kg flyes ouch who:behindsofa:s gonna get first place?????


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

could be one of two people I reckon


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sooo had a cold for the last week, not trained since last tuesday, nearly over it now

DL 70kg 8, 110 5, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1, 180 1

Lat pulldown 73kg 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 45kg 10 10

BOR 60kg 10 10

Cable curls 12 9 8

Cable curls rope 10 10 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DBP WU 18 x 10, 24 x 10

32kg 10 10 10

Inline DB flyes 18kg 14 14 14

Cable xover 25kg 10 10 10

Cable xover low 12kg 10 10 10

10mins SSCV bike 5k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18 x 10

WS 26kg 12 12 10

Facepulls 64kg 15 13 12

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 10

Cable front raises 14kg 10 8 8

Cable rear 10kg 12, 12kg 11

Dips 18 16 15

CGBP 50kg 10 10

Skullcrushers 20kg 10 8


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good stuff Mark need to look at facepulls never tried them good mix there bud .


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, 70kg x 6, 100kg 5, 120kg 3

working sets 135kg 8 8 6, 100kg x 15 was a little ambitious as I was ill last week and missed legs

To top it off tonight was my 1st night pairing squats and SLDL

SLDL 100kg 10, 120kg 6 6

leg press WU 315kgx5, 355kg 5

395kg 10, 175kg 80


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

another interesting night, well it seems that pairing squats and SLDL last friday had serious consequences for recovery. Legs and lower back were still a bit sore and stiff tonight, although I think some of it was due to driving 800 miles over the weekend. Still we'll see what happens this week.

DL BW 8, 60kg 7, 100 5, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1, 100 10

Lat pulldown 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 55kg 7 6

Cable row 10 10 10

Cable curls 50kg 15 14 12

Cable curls high 10 10

15mins SSCV bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Blimey 800 Miles you must love driving


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Blimey 800 Miles you must love driving


umm nope but a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB press 12kg 10, 20 10,

26 12 11 9

Incline DBP WU 26 x 8

32kg 7 8 8

Pec deck 100kg 10 10 10

Dips 11 10 10

Cable xover 20kg 12, 25kg 10 10

Tricep press 12 12 10

Tricep rope extension 9 8

20mins HIIY bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Couldn't get on what i wanted, when i wanted so had a complete change around tonight

Squats WU BW 8, 70kg x 6, 100kg 5, 120kg 3

working sets 135kg 8 8 6, 100kg x 15 was a little ambitious as I was ill last week and missed legs

To top it off tonight was my 1st night pairing squats and SLDL

Leg extension 25kg 15 15 15

50kg 12, 65kg 11, 80kg 9 9 9

leg press WU 215kgx10, 275kg 10 10 10

175kg 45

Seated leg curl 39kg 10, 45kg 10, 52kg 10 10

Leg press feet wide, toes out, 175kg 20 10

Smith rack lunges

I'm pooped, wonder how my legs will feel tomorrow


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very sore!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Very sore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


very likely, if anything like last weekend :evil:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

only drove about 400 miles over this weekend. Still not quite getting deads right tho

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 5, 140 3, 160 2, 170 1

Lat pulldown 12 12 12

Lat pulldown palms facing 10 10

BOR 60kg 10 10

Cable row 12 12 12

Cable curls 54kg 12 11 9

Cable curls rope 10 8 6

20mins HIIT bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you doing some sort of driving marathon on weekends for sport? i got repped for drinking lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha that was the last one, luckily. This was was for work, went to meet suppliers and get lots of free samples


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know what you mean. i will be taking quite a few customers out over the month of december spreading the chrimbo cheer and thanking them for their business this year.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

not too many mince pies mate, don't undo all that hard work


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know! Ive already got 3 boxs ready n waiting, theres going to be a cut off day soon for mass indulgence? Im thinking active rest week commencing 20th december lets see how it goes


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

that sounds like a good plan


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB press 14kg 10, 22 10,

34kg 10 10 10, 26 13

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 10

Dips 9 9

Cable xover high 12 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week 20 pics coming up end of this week

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh blimey that came round quickly


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

And finally week 24 17 December d day woohoo !!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

the momentous day


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally !!! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, 60kg x 8, 90kg 5, 120kg 3

working sets 135kg 8 7 6, 100kg x 12, 60 kg 10

Leg press 175kg 10 10 10

ss

DB SLDL 16kg 10 10 10

Leg extension 43kg 15 15 15

73kg 10 10 8 8

DB lunges 16kg 6 6

Pain, pain, pain


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ooh lunges after all that!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ooh everything, just tried the stairs, cramp city


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Stannah might be knocking on the door if you carry on like that:lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bit of a light press for you mark?? Don't you usually hit the 300kg+?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah i know, supersetting SL still had me rocking tho


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18 x 8 8

WS 28kg 12 10 9

Facepulls 64kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 10 9 9

Dips 20 17 10

Tricep pushdown 10 10 10

Tri cable extension 10 9

15mins SSCV bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right it's week 20 of the Mark and Loz challenge, so the last but one set of photos - here goes

View attachment 4847
View attachment 4848
View attachment 4849


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

and again

View attachment 4850
View attachment 4851
View attachment 4852
View attachment 4853


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

last ones

View attachment 4854
View attachment 4855


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic progress over 20 mate.

Well done :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, 4 weeks to go, see if i can get rid of a bit more of the old chub


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What a difference mate a mind the pics you put up at the stArt of the rocky drago thread.

Good work and hard work paying off!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Brocky, really appreciated


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

here are the starting pics for comparison

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/37022-team-rocky-aka-team-everyman-9.html


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

what a difference bud, keep up the good work, a favourite quote of mine I always repeat lol - "Consistency is Key to Victory" and you've shown that


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent change mark huge difference you are the cardio king definate changes all round see you been practising posing 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome buddy! Ur looking gd! Keep it up!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 3, 160 2, 170 2, 130 10

Lat pulldown 10 10 7

Lat pulldown palms facing 5 5

BOR 55kg 10, 65kg 10 10

Cable curls 10 10

Cable curls rope 10 10 10

Cable ab crunch 20 20

20mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB press 14kg 10, 20 10,

34kg 12 10 8, 26 11

Dips 12 12 12

DB flyes 16kg 10 10 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 9

Cable xover high 10 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

Leg raises 20 20

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice bit of cardio

30mins SSCV bike

15mins rowing


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 8, 60kg x 8, 90kg 6, 120k4

working sets 135kg 8 8 8, 90kg x 15

Leg press 265kg 5, 315 5, 355 10

175kg 40

Leg extension 43kg 15 15

73kg 10 10 10


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Great leg workout as usual Mark :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, was an interesting walk home as well


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Great leg workout as usual Mark :thumb


Ditto, always good numbers!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

trained with a friend tonight, only did shoulders OMG!!

DB shoulder press 10kg x 10, 16 x 10, 24 x 7

WS 30kg 5 4, 26 x 8 8

Hanging press 40kg 6 6 6 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 9 9

Cable laterals 10 8 8

Cable laterals behind back 8 8

Cable bent over 10 10 10

DB bent over 10kg 10 10, 8kg 10 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks Intense:boom:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

the pain was intense, even after just the 1st 2 exercises


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 8, 70kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 6, 160 3, 160 3, 130 10 adding a few more reps for a while, then will start upping the weight again

Lat pulldown palms facing 80kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 8 8

Seated single arm row 50kg 10, 55kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

Incline DB row 14kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curls 15 12 12


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Liking the Rows! Upping the reps will be a killer great numbers on deads in tired just looking at it :ballchain:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

got to admit i'm liking them too and i'm knackered having done those deads. wanted to do at least 4 at 160 so a bit disappointed, roll on next week.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Getting near to the 200 deads mate!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a great workout bud id be proud


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

got top tell you mate, although it is massively important to me, i'm actually ok if it takes a little bit longer than i was initially planning. I think i have made the right decision in adding a few more reps 1st.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Thats a great workout bud id be proud


thanks Loz you're a star, i am really, really pleased with how it is all going. Was great to work with someone again tonight, he's so strong, it's all i can do to just not look silly next to him


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

That's one of the things that motivates me most Mark.

I love training with someone stronger than me, it stirs that competitiveness that we all have.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

absolutely, he did a few more than me on preachers tonight and said exactly that. It's why I was happy to start training with him in the 1st place, someone stronger who I could aim to reach and maybe in time surpass.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB press 14kg 10, 22 10,

36kg 10 9 5

DB flyes 18kg 10 10 10

Cable xover high 10 10

Cable xover mid 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

Cable crunches 20 20

20mins HIIT bike 10k


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking gd there mate! Keep it going!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Looking gd there mate! Keep it going!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


thanks smudge you're a star


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

This comps nearly over :amen:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just had a chance to look at this now - Mark tremendous progress mate - hats off to you.

What has your diet, training frequency & supps been like over the duration (just on average)

T


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate much appreciated

8 - whey concentrate, 4 eggs

11 - nuts almonds/cashews

1 - chicken, cabbage, brocolli, green beans

4 - as 1

7 - whey concentrate

8.30 - chicken and veg or chilli and veg

10 - casein

this is the weekday low carb, weekends just add in porridge, sweet or white potato and the occasional bit of junk

about 14 weeks ago I cut carb levels for 10 weeks, macros were 200p, 100c, 180f - 2820kcal mon-fri, normal service resumed at weekends

this resulted in a 16-18lb weight loss with slight strength drops on deads and shoulders particularly, Since then I have allowed carbs to come up slightly again but I'm not tracking them, strength is improving and still seeing some fat loss, although at a reduced rate.

Training has been a 4 day split

M - Back/bi, cardio

T - Chest, abs (new in), cardio

T - Legs

F - Shoulders/tri, abs (new in), cardio

just over the last couple of weeks have been doing cardio on Weds

with the drop in carbs I had to play around with training days so that I could get best out of back and leg days, recovery at times was difficult. Have now started to have a few more carbs on Thurs, seems to be doing the trick.

Supps

Multi vit

fish oil - up to 4mg/day

Carnitine - 3000mg/day

Pre-workout 1/2 dose monday and thursday

Whey concentrate 1st thing and post workout

Casein training days


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> This comps nearly over :amen:


ah but what next :thumb


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

All looks very solid mate - and you know how much of a pedant I am 

Again really well done on the change.

You realise on a 4 day split with that anal a diet I have to claim you for team Drago right


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha it has been noted

well i have been checking in to see what you lot were up to. Had a good read of Mr MacDonald and various others and sort of devised things from there

I do have a natural tendency to formalize things and can stick to a plan. It did cross my mind that I was perhaps swaying over a little to the 'other side'

Again I really do appreciate the comments eace:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

a liddle evening of cardio

30mins SSCV bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 90kg 6, 120k4

working sets 135kg 10 10 9, 90kg x 15

Toe press 93kg 17 15 12

Leg press 255kg 5, 305 5, 345 5, 375 10

170kg 50

Leg extension 43kg 15 15 15

73kg 12 10 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

50 @ 170kg? Was that non stop?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no mate, rest pause 10 then 3 breaths


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 20kg x 10

WS 30kg 7 5, 26kg x 10

Hanging press 40kg 7 6 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over 10 10

Dips 12 12 12

Tricep press 11 9 8

Tricep press rope 10 9 9

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another solid shoulder beating :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh I know I ache, hanging presses are giving me a bit of tendonitis, hopefully will clear in a couple of weeks. I think I'm just not used to them yet


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im sure youve got some witches potion to sort that out :tape:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm looking through my nasty smelly ointments right now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 5, 130 4, 150 3, 160 4, 160 2, 140 6

Lat pulldown 130kg 10 10 10

Seated single arm row 59kg 10 10 10

Preacher curls 10 10 10

20mins HIIT bike 10k

keeping my carbs lower at moment so energy was slightly down


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good workout bud especially those pulldowns And deads, reps going up with big weight  my legs would snap, either that or my back :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh massive pulldowns!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

missed training last night, stomach was churning and gurgling, didn't want to risk it!!

energy and strength slightly down but not too bad

DB press 12kg 10, 24kg 10,

34kg 12 10 10

Dips 15 12 12

Pec deck 84kg 15 13 12

Cable xover high 10 10

Cable xover low 10 10

Cable crunches 20 20 20

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh big DBs even tho your a poorly boy 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha just dropped down one size mate, you're a star, I can always rely on you :thumb


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 8, 90kg 5, 120kg 4

working sets 135kg 10 10 10, 90kg x 15 10

Leg press 275kg 5, 315kg 5, 355 5, 395 10

175kg 60

Leg extension 43kg 15 15

73kg 12 12 12


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 20kg x 8 8

WS 30kg 9 7, 26kg x 6 5

Hanging press 40kg 8 7 7 6

DB laterals 12kg 10 10, 10kg 8 8

Cable rear 7 7 7

Pec deck rear 59kg 10, 66kg 12 11 8

Seated DB bent over 10kg 12 10 10

Tricep press 12 10 8

Tricep extension rope 8 8

Tricep press rope 8 8

OMFG! :yield:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats gotta hurt great workout


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Loz. yes it did


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

right time for the 6 month pics, where I can I have put the 2 pics together, plus there are one or two extras

View attachment 4930
View attachment 4931
View attachment 4932
View attachment 4933


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 4934
View attachment 4935
View attachment 4936
View attachment 4937


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well there we have it, 6 months, the most productive 6 months I could have imagined, dropped approx 16lbs, now 190lbs. Most lifts are improved, general fitness much better


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done mark, a massive difference and you're looking so much better, what a transformation


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Trixsta, you're a star


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's a MEGA transformation Mark, gotta take my hat off to that!

What's the POA now then dude?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done Mark:thumb:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Dorsey, that's a good question actually, obviously there is still a very long way to go.

I'm considering going more for aesthetics rather than just improving strength. So quite happy to let BF carry on coming down and see what kind of shape I can put on my frame.

Just beginning to consider changing my split for the new year, possibly pushing to do each bodypart twice a week, once intense, once not so. Maybe I'll give it a go for a while and see what progress I make and of course if i can recover.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've just got to add, it's been a hugely successful 6 months, it's a real shame a few more didn't stay the course but was great the Loz was there all the way as well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking really good mate bet your well pleased with that massive effort and look great for it too 16lbs get in !!!!!! Excellent progress bud .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Loz, i am really, really pleased. i've loved every minute of it, all the effort, diet excellent


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats Mark. Really fantastic transformation - must be a very happy moment looking at the pics


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Tom, I have to admit, I've looked at them more than once. I am THRILLED!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This was why I started the comp. I really believe in the transformatative power emotionally as well as physically of BB. Reaching goals, gaining new self confidence, getting fitter etc... whatever way you look at it, training for some people is so fantastically rewarding its unreal.

In the least patronising way possible (its hard to say without coming across like that hence the disclaimer) you and Loz should be hugely proud. You have both made ridiculously good transformations in the last 6 months. On to the next 6. Fully expect to see you guys gracing MensHealth covers come 2014


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha I love that, mens health here we come. I'm really looking forward to what happens next, I think I've been bitten by the transformation bug


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Simple session to finish the week off, still not quite back up to speed

DL BW 8, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 5, 160 5, 170 1 2

Leg press 255kg 10 10 10

175kg 30

Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg 10 10 10

Pullups BW 5 4


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome transformation mark, looks like more than 16lbs if you ask me. How tall are you out of interest? That's lighter than I am now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks BJ, I'm about 5 9. Fat loss must have been nearer 22lbs at a guess, you never know maybe even slightly more, taking into account the extra muscle mass


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I've just been away for a week in sunny Morocco, lots of lazing around the pool and just a little bit of training in the oh so basic hotel gym (including christmas day).

Start back tonight, just a little PPL to get things going this week and then into it big time next week.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

this week not gone to plan at all, bloody people on the plane sneezing and coughing. Woke up weds with a cold, so today 1st day back, had to make do with a full body, extremely abbreviated session


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

At least you got something in bud 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 6, 160 2

Lat pulldown 66kg 8 8 8

Seated single arm row 50kg 8 8

Pulldown palms facing 65kg 7 7

so strength is well down, i estimate 2 weeks before it gets back to pre-christmas levels, a bit disappointing but at least I'm back in and doing something


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 18kg 8, 24kg 8,

32kg 10 10 10 10, 22kg 14

Bench press 70kg 7, 60kg 10 10 9 6

Pec deck 100kg 10 10 9 10

Cable xover high 10 10 9 9

Cable xover low 10 10 10

so volume better than I expected, weights still down a bit, but I'm happy with that


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good mark, what's the 6 month plan, same as before?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well, i'd like to lose another 6-7lbs of the old fat and I'm going to try training each muscle group twice a week, once heavy, once not so. So improve both strength and size


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

back on the cardio

20mins HIIT bike 10k

10 mins rowing 2k

i'm feeling almost human again


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back in the land of the living ? Good man.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep much more like me old self and it feels goooood!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 10, 70kg x 8, 100kg 8, 120kg 9

120kg 4, 130kg 2, 140kg 2

Leg press 205kg 10 10 10 10 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 80kg 10 10 9

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise, oh bugger too much weight

arghhh still too much, cramp, jump off machine and stretch

light weight 15 15

all done damn that was fun


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing worse than calf cramps!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Horrendous DOMS in legs

DB shoulder press 12kg x 10, 18kg x 8, 22kg x 8

WS 26kg 9 7 6

Hanging press 40kg 6 6 6

Dips 15 15 13

DB laterals 12kg 10

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10

Plate rear 10kg 10 10 10

Tricep press 12 11 10

Tricep press 10 10

Tricep extension rope 10 10

20mins SSCV Bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 6, 150 4, 160 1 so slight niggle in lower back now, if it's not one thing, it's another, not happy 

Lat pulldown 60kg 8 8 8 8

DB row 32kg 10 10

Pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tell me about it Mark! back felt better after last weeks deads on saturday! took nearly a week opted for partials this week:beer1: and felt much better


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 14kg 10, 20kg 8, 28kg 6

34kg 10 8, 28kg 9

Dips 16 15 14

Pec deck 100kg 10, 107kg 9 8

Cable xover high 10 10 10

Cable xover low 10 9

DB flyes 16kg 10 10

DB shoulder press 24kg 5 5

20mins HIIT bike 10k

not bad, 1st week starting to train muscles twice per week, shoulders just quick and light today


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

30mins HIIT bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k

a few light pulldowns

40kg 10 12 15 very slow

cable curl rope 10 10

cable curl bar 15 12 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

How's the weight Mark? Still losing with the cardio ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

not weighed myself lately, maybe at end of month


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 24kg x 6

WS 28kg 9 5, 24kg 12, 20kg 7

Plate laterals 10kg 12 12 12 10

Cable lateral 11 11 10 10

Facepulls 12 12 12 11

DB bentover 12kg 12 12, 10kg 12 12

Reverse pec deck 59kg 12 10 8

a bit of experimentation tonight, different grips etc


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 10, 60kg x 10, 90kg 8, 110kg 6

130kg 4, 140kg 2, 150kg 1, 160kg 1

Leg press 215kg 10 10 10 10 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 50kg 10 10 10

ss

Walking lunges 10 up and 10 back x 3

RDL DB 20kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 3 plates 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 10 10 10

fantastic, absolutely knackered


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

decided to weigh myself yesterday, down to 13 2, so dropped 5 lbs since the beginning of the year. Def time to up the carbs

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 100 6, 130 5, 150 5, 160 1 lower back still niggling, so called a halt to it

Pulldown palms facing 45kg 10, 60kg 10 9 8 7

Bent over DB row (both arms) 16kg 10 10 10, 20kg 8

Seated single arm cable row 50kg 10, 55kg 10 9, 60kg 8

Seated double arm cable row 90kg 10, 95kg 10 10 10

Cable curl rope 10 10 10

Cable curl bar 10 10 9

Nice session, shame I still have the back pain, hopefully better next week


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice workout bud and well done on the weight loss =-)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 28kg 8

34kg 8 8 8, 28kg 9

DB fly 18kg 10 10 10

Cable xover low 12 12 12

Cable xover high 10 8 8

Dips 15 13 11

BP 50kg 10 9 9

Tricep press 10 10 10

drop set from 60kg to 40kg (5kg drops) to failure


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

30mins SSCV bike 15k

15 mins rowing 3k

cable crunch 20 20 20


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Someones on a mission :smash:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha just enjoying it mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg x 10, 18kg x 8, 20kg x 6

Dropped weight to increase ROM WS 26kg 10 10 5 oops went too quick, 22kg 7, 20kg 7 5

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 8 8 8

Cable lateral 14kg 11 11 11

Cable rear 14kg 12 11 11

Facepulls 41kg 12 12 12

Hanging press 40kg 7 6 6, 45kg 4

Shrugs 90kg 2 sec hold at top 10 10 10 10

shoulders are burning, really enjoyed myself, it hurts


----------



## Grandad (Jan 22, 2013)

Mission to achieve what?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

to recapture my youth


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU BW 10, 70kg x 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 4

150kg 3, 160kg 2, 165kg 3 PB

2/3rd depth squats, stop on safety bar and then lift from bottom position

100kg 6 7 7, 120kg 1 OMG buster bloodvessel

Leg press 235kg 10 10 10 12 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 50kg hold at top 15 12 12 11

Lying leg curl 10kg DB 15 12 11 10


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

A very solid leg workout there Mark.

I hope you don't have too many stairs at home........:loco:


----------



## Grandad (Jan 22, 2013)

let people know if you get your youth back mate. Also get yourself on dragons den.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> A very solid leg workout there Mark.
> 
> I hope you don't have too many stairs at home........:loco:


just did some mate, medialis trying to cramp


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

My god I bet that hurt well done on PB too !!! 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Loz, I can confirm it did hurt but great doing a PB


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it seems these 2/3 squat things are called concentric squats


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

still got a little niggle in the old back, slight improvement on last week, so shouldn't be too much longer

DL BW 10, 60kg 10, 100 8, 130 6, 150 3, 150 3

Pulldown 73kg 7 7 7

Pulldown palms facing 66kg 8 8 6

Seated single arm cable row 55kg 10 10 10, 60kg 9, 50kg 10

Cable curl bar 12 10 8

Cable curl rope 10 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Watch that niggle big man you go steady :tape2:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

at my age steady is as fast as it gets


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 24kg 8, 30kg 6

34kg 10 8 8, 30kg 10

DB fly 20kg 12 10 10

Dips 14 14 14

Seated press 45kg 7, 39kg 7

Cable xover low 14kg 10 10 10

Cable xover high 18kg 10 10 10

Tricep press 60kg 13 10

drop set from 60kg to 40kg (5kg drops) to failure

Cable crunch 60kg 20 20 20

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

30mins HIIT bike 15.5k

15 mins rowing 3.4k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hanging press 40kg 10, 50kg 6 4, 40kg 10 10

DB shoulder press 24kg 8 4, 20kg 5 5

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 8

Rear pec deck 59kg 15, 66kg 12 9 9

Cable lateral 14kg 10 8 8

Cable rear 14kg 10 10 8 8

Facepulls 41kg 12 12 12 10

Wide grip upright rows 23kg 12 10 9

my shoulders are fried


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine ache just looking

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

wow what a session, well and truly done for

Squats WU 70kg x 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6

150kg 3, 160kg 2, 170kg 1 2 PB not really deep enough but good to get used to the weight

Concentric squats 100kg 10, 110kg 10, 120kg 9, 130kg 4

Leg press 245kg 10 10 10 13 extra slow, heels to backside

Leg extension 45kg hold at top 10 10 10

ss walking lunges 10 10 10

Standing leg curl level 3 12 12 12

Lying leg curl 10kg DB 10 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Look at them Squats! :yo: well done Mark thumbs up that would break me


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

back much better than last week, still a bit sore but nowhere near what it was

DL BW 10, 60kg 8, 100 6, 140 3, 150 4, 155 3, 120 8

Pullups 4 4

Pulldown 66kg 8 8 8 8

Pulldown palms facing 66kg 8 87

Seated single arm cable row 60kg 10 10 10, 69kg 7

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 8 6, 40kg 10

Cable curl bar 10 10 10

Cable curl rope 8 8 8


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

glad backs feeling better bud we do take a while to heal :lift:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

don't we just, much happier about it this week. I see yours is getting there too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah slowly want to get rid of all aches before pulling from Floor and trying to build up some back strength cos I'm a lanky get

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 8,

34kg 10 10, 24kg 12 10

DB fly 22kg 8 8 8

Dips 14 decided to slow down and hold at bottom 7 6 6, wide grip 5 5

Cable xover mid 23kg 6 6, 18kg 10

Cable xover high 18kg 10 10

Tricep press 60kg 13 11 10

Tricep rope overhead 45kg 15 12 10

20mins SSCV bike 10k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

30mins SSCV bike 15.5k

15 mins rowing 3.4k


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

we decided not to annihilate tonight but still a damned good session

Squats WU BW x 10, 70kg x 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6 4

150kg 3 3, 160kg 2, 170kg 2, 175kg x 2 PB pushing the top weight up is certainly improving depth on everything up to 150kg

Concentric squats 110kg 10, 120kg 8 7 6

Leg extension 79kg hold at top 10 10 10

Standing leg curl level 4 10 10 10

Lying leg curl 12kg DB 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

That was really hard work tonight, right from the off, nowhere near as much as last week

Hanging press Bar 10, 40kg 10, 45kg 7 8 6, 40kg 9

DB shoulder press 24kg 8 6, 20kg 9 8

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 9

Cable lateral 18kg 5, 14kg 10 10

Facepulls 41kg 15 15 15


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

your most likely still suffering from those squats last night .


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i think you may be right


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

hardly any pain on my back now woohoo

DL BW 10, 70kg 10, 100 8, 130 6, 150 4, 160 3, 165 1, 130 7

Pulldown palms facing 55kg 10, 60kg 8 8 8

BOR 50kg 8 9 8 8

Seated single arm cable row 55kg 10 9, 60kg 8 9

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 9 7 5, 50kg 8

Preacher curl 45kg 10 9 7 6

DB curl 12kg 6, 14kg 7 6 6

Hammer curl 14kg 6 6 6


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great News bud always a plus when the niggle goes :tea:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 24kg 8,

32kg 7 6, 26kg 11 10

BP 50kg 11, 70kg 6 5 5, 50kg 13

Pec deck 100kg 10, 107kg 7, 100kg 8 8

Cable xover high 18kg 12 11 8 6

CGBP 50kg 10 9 8 7

Tricep rope press 50kg 10, 45kg 9 8 6

DB skullcrusher 10kg 7 6 6 6


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB shoulder press 14kg 8, 18kg 8, 26kg 9 6 5, 20kg 7 6

Hanging press 45kg 8 7 5, 40kg 7

Plate laterals 10kg 11 9 9 8

Cable lateral 14kg 10 10 10

Cable rear 14kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 45kg 15 15 14 12

Pec deck rear 66kg 12, 73kg 8 7 6

very hard, really tired towards the end but shoulders feel well and truly worked


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hideous, hideous, so freaking knackered

Squats WU 60kg x 8 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 3

160kg 3, 170kg 3, 180kg 1 PB nowhere near deep enough but it's a start

140kg 6 6

Concentric squats 120kg 7 6 5 5

Leg press 235kg 12 12 12 10

Leg extension 45kg hold at top 12, 64kg 12 12 10

Standing leg curl level 4 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 15 15 12


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking very strong!! Hoping to get my weights back up to that area soon!!  Good stuff matey!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers mate, I'm just curled up in a corner at the moment, trying to recover


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stuff matey!! Whats your current weight? I new we was similar few months back!  Started new program and dropped all my weights.. to start new training cycle!

Wish could get shoulders and bench up to decent weight to match previous squat and deads.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm around 85kg now, down a good 10kg from last year and feeling much better for it.

Sure you'll get them back in time, just keep pushing


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mark_star said:


> i'm around 85kg now, down a good 10kg from last year and feeling much better for it.
> 
> Sure you'll get them back in time, just keep pushing


Good going mate keep it up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Mark good going I rem we all posted are photos for the challenge lol . Your still going good legs done in and out keep it up m8 I'm same lost a fair bit


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks chaps, much appreciated


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DL BW 10, 70kg 8, 110 6, 140 4, 160 3, 165 2 1, 140 6

DB row 34kg 10 10 8 7

Seated single arm cable row 59kg 9, 64kg 8, 69kg 6, 73kg 5

Pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8 6

Pulldown palms forwards 50kg 8 8 8

Rope Hammer curl 41kg 8 8 8 8

Preacher curl 45kg 10 8 8 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 18kg 10, 26kg 8,

32kg 10 7 4, 26kg 9

BP 50kg 10, 70kg 7 6, 60kg 10

Pec deck 107kg 10 10 9 7

Dips low and slow 8 7 7 5

CGBP smith 30kg 10, 50kg 6, 40kg 8 8

Tricep rope press 50kg 10 10 7

Tricep rope press 2sec hold top and bottom 30kg 8 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hanging press bar 6 4, 40kg 8, 45kg 10 8 7 6 5

DB shoulder press 26kg 6 3, 22kg 7 5, 18kg 10

absolutely knackered after hanging press

Plate laterals 10kg 11 11 10 10

Pec deck rear 66kg 10, 73kg 10 9 7

Cable rear 14kg 9 9 9

Facepulls 45kg 15 15 15 14

Cable upright row, reverse grip 26kg 10, 32kg 10, 36kg 10, 41kg 9

great session, well and truly jiggered


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats WU 60kg x 8, 100kg 6, 130kg 6, 150kg 5

160kg 4, 170kg 3, 185kg 2 PB rubbish depth but happy to get bar off rack and make an attempt

140kg 8

Concentric squats 125kg 10 10 10 6 very happy with these 5kg more than last week and extra reps

Leg press 235kg 12 12 12

Leg extension 52kg hold at top 12 12 12

Seated leg curl 52kg 12 12 12

Seated calf raise 30kg 8 10 12 kept getting cramp, struggled to control it

good session, looking forward to heavy week next week


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done on PB bud great stuff .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice pb mate, I get really bad shin pumps when I do seated calf raises, given up with them now!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Legs*

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 130kg 6, 150kg 6, 160kg 4, 170kg 3 3

Leg press 275kg 10 10 10 10

Leg extension 66kg 10, 79kg 10, 93kg 8, 113kg 5

Standing leg curl 4 plates 10 10 10 10

Seated calf raises 30kg 20 20 17

*Back/biceps*

DL 70kg 10, 110 6, 150 6 6 4 4 3 4

Pulldown 70kg 10 10 10 10, facing away from m/c 40kg 10 10 10 10

T-bar wide grip 40kg 12 12, 65kg 8

T-bar close grip 40kg 10 10 10 10

M/c preacher curl 50kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 40kg 10 8 8 7

Cable curl rope 40kg 9 8 8 10

*Chest/triceps*

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8, 90kg 4, 100kg 4, 90kg 5 4, 80kg 7

Incline DB press 24kg 10 10 10 10

Pec deck 120kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover 23kg 10 10, 18kg 10 10

DB close grip press 16kg 10 10 10 10

CGBP 50kg 8 8 8 7

Tricep pushdown rope 59kg 10, 10, 45kg 10 8, drop set from 45kg to 25kg

*Shoulders*

Smith m/c press 30kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10 9 10

Upright row smith m/c 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals (arm closest m/c) 9kg 10 10, 4.5kg 10 9 very slow negatives

DB overhead lateral 6kg 10 10 10

Rear Pec deck 79kg 10 10 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 10 10 slow neg

Facepulls 59kg 10, 50kg 10 10 10

and a couple of pics

View attachment 5301
View attachment 5302
View attachment 5303


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking solid there Mark. How's the training been going over the past few months?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Dorsey, been going great, things have really improved, shape/strength/fat loss, I couldn't be more pleased. don't see why I can't make further significant progress in the coming months too


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good Mark and some strong work there too, massive difference in bodyshape delts and traps like the pose too 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Looking good Mark and some strong work there too, massive difference in bodyshape delts and traps like the pose too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


haha cheers mate, actually rather pleased with how they turned out


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well we did things a little different tonight, lots of very slow stuff with lighter weights and squats with different foot widths

Narrow stance Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 10, 100kg 8

Leg press 205kg 10 10 12 12

Leg extension 79kg 10, 86kg 10, 93kg 10, 113kg 6, 93kg 9

Smith squat wide stance 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 8 to the floor, ultra slow

Smith calf raises 70kg 10 10 9 9

Standing leg curl 4 plates 12 10 10 10

all good, feeling pooped


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 10 sets of 3

Pulldown 60kg 12, 10, 10, 10

Seated row 52kg 12 10, 45kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 12, 27kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 10 10 9

what a lot of fun we're having, bloody hard but fun


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to see you hard at it 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, here's todays effort

Rack pulls 70kg 6, 120kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 220kg 2, 230kg 1, 160kg 12

yeah double at 220 and a new PB of 230

various ab work


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

a bit weak and wobbly, so cut things a little short

Seated leg curl 44kg 10 10

Leg ex 44kg 15, 59kg 15, 77kg 15

Leg press 225kg 10, 275kg 10, 325kg 10, 365kg 10, 415kg 10, 285kg 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 15 15 12 10

that was it, done


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre looking slim bud..

hows your bench going?

childishly im wondering whether im gonna hit 100kg before ya


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

a bit trimmer than i used to be mate.

Too late on the bench hit the 100 about 5 months back but have backed it off to around 90 at the mo. :whoo:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bstrd!  how many reps?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

just the 2 but I was very happy with them :rockon:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

took it easy through a shoulder session tonight, had a bit of a cold this week

seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 10

mili press 40kg 12 12 12 10

DB laterals 8kg 2 sec hold at top 10 10 10

rear pec deck 59kg 12 12 12

bent over cable 9kg 10 10 10

WTY's 6kg 7 6 6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mark_star said:


> just the 2 but I was very happy with them :rockon:


touche ive done 2 too...  3ish months back


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> touche ive done 2 too...  3ish months back


excellent, good job


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mark_star said:


> excellent, good job


thanks mark, its not bad i expect to get 5 in 8 days time OOOOOH RAH! 

so what ya been doing to get that excellent picture then?

its quite a dramatic change... kinda explains that confident mean and moody pic i saw on FB of yours the other day


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha that's me, mean and moody

5 will be the business

changed food a bit again, save most carbs until post workout, brekkie and daytime tends to be more protein, veg and fats. Of course working my backside off and it all seems to be doing the trick. All quite simple really


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

by the way, there's still a fair bit of blubber round the front


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mark_star said:


> by the way, there's still a fair bit of blubber round the front


lol i`m sure there is but take the compliment 

its an art form not to say thanks.. but lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i will take the compliment, thank you. I'm actually very happy with progression


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;LiQ9ocrOJZQ]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

training partner has just started on pro-hormones and is getting huge back pumps, so changed from 10 sets to some heavy singles

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 3, 180kg 1, 190kg 1 (PB), 195kg fail

Pulldown close grip 10, 10, 10

Pulldown wide grip 10, 10, 10

Seated row 45kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 36kg 13, 41kg 12, 45kg 10, 51kg 10

High cable curl 23kg 12, 27kg 10 8 7, 23kg 8

ss

EZ bar +10kg 10 10 10 9 7

all went very well, felt stronger than expected


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuk me rigid i never thought i`d see you in a muscle vest   

yup your looking well...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuk me rigid i never thought i`d see you in a muscle vest
> 
> yup your looking well...


haha and shorts, jeez whatever next


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline press 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 9 7 7, 60kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10, 80kg 9 9 7, 60kg 10 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 7

Dips 6 6 6

Tricep pushdown straight bar 10 10 10

Laying DB Tricep ex 12kg 10, 10kg 10 8 8

Tricep pushdown rope 10 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Rack pulls 60kg 6, 110kg 6, 150kg 6, 180kg 4, 200kg 4, 210kg 3, 220kg 2

used a different rack tonight, slightly lower start position 230 not an option tonight but no worry

various ab work


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good mark like a beast numbers really up there too.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

How low do you start when doing the partials ? I normally start at just below the knee.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

about the same Loz, todays were slightly lower though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Would love to adjust the level and make them slightly lower as I find the below knee height really awkward it's never felt right. Matrix box welded stuff . Oh and well done on that PB too ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now i`m guessing you dont have the option loz but if you did..

if you had loads of layers of thin hardboard you could stack them so you lifted from whatever height and then remove 1 a week or month.. whilst keeping the weight the same if you wanted..

inevitably pulling from the floor


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> now i`m guessing you dont have the option loz but if you did..
> 
> if you had loads of layers of thin hardboard you could stack them so you lifted from whatever height and then remove 1 a week or month.. whilst keeping the weight the same if you wanted..
> 
> inevitably pulling from the floor


i'd love to have that option too, would be ideal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

This sounds crazy but sometimes I find pulling from the floor easier , gym is being revamped so might have that option , i do prefer the floor tho just don't look forward to it as much as I do partials

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> This sounds crazy but sometimes I find pulling from the floor easier , gym is being revamped so might have that option , i do prefer the floor tho just don't look forward to it as much as I do partials
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I know what you mean, really have to commit to that 1st pull, can be a bit scary at times


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg ex 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 113kg 10 10 10

Lunges 6 sets of 5 each leg

Smith squat 40kg 10 10 10

Laying leg curl DB 24kg 12 10 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 10 10 10

Leg press 195kg 10, 245kg 10, 285kg 10

Calf press (leg press m/c) 245kg 8 8

Seated calf raise 40kg 12 12

holy cow, I surrender

[video=youtube;LuERex8gHMs]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

keep the vids coming bud!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> keep the vids coming bud!


I will, not too often though


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh go on then, just one more

[video=youtube;X1A9nQCMNfw]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 10 7, 70kg 12

Push press 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 4, 50kg 6 8

Upright row 40kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 14kg 10 8

Face pulls 59kg 14, 50kg 13, 59kg 10

Giant sets of DB laterals 8kg, 1st set turn little finger up, 2nd set thumb up, 3rd set palm down 8 reps of each, 3 sets

DB bent over 8kg 12 10

excellent, energy really dipped at the end but a huge burn and nicely pumped


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice shoulder workout 7 exs and 90kg pressing too ;-0


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i know can't believe i did the 90, i'm really chuffed with that


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg ex 45kg 15, 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 86kg 15, 100kg 12, 52kg 15 (2sec hold on all)

Leg press 175kg 10, 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 345kg 10, 375kg 10, 405kg 10, 435kg 8, 455kg 10 (PB)

Seated leg curl m/c 64kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curls 4 plates 8 8

Seated Calf raise 20kg 10 10 10

nice, could have taken leg press further I reckon, oh well next time


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nearly leg pressing half a ton!! Nice pb ;-)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Nearly leg pressing half a ton!! Nice pb ;-)


cheers mate, it was very cool, surprised myself with the number of reps


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 22kg 10, 30kg 12 12 10

Flat BP 80kg 9, 90kg 5, 80kg 7 7

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 10

Cable xover 27kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 82kg 7, 73kg 8, 59kg 12

Laying DB Tricep ex 10kg 10 8 8 8

very good, chest and triceps well worked


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 165kg 7 sets of 3, 1 x 4

Pulldown wide grip 10, 10, 10, 10

Pulldown neutral grip 10 10 10 10

Seated row 49kg 10 10 10 10

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 45kg 10, 51kg 10, 55kg 10, 41kg 10 10

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 10, 23kg 10

nice deads, 1 or 2 sets a bit harder than they should have been but very pleased


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BNP smith m/c 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 50kg 8 8 8, 40kg 10, 30kg 12

Push press 50kg 9 8 7, 40kg 12

Upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Seated plate laterals 10kg 8 8 8 8

Cable bent over lat 9kg 10 10 10 10 very slow, hold on extension, feel the pain

Face pulls 50kg 15, 59kg 12, 50kg 15 15

Cable laterals 9kg 8 8 again very slow hold on extension, 6 sec negative

extremely tired now, all felt like hard work but very good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

tried them triple thingys! blimey they hurt :frusty: gave up after the second set. Get you pumped though.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh I know the pain


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg ex 52kg 15, 66kg 15, 79kg 15, 96kg 15, 113kg 10 10 10

Walking lunges 6 sets of 5 slight hold at bottom

Leg press 275kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 435kg 8, 465kg 4 PB on weight but not great reps

Seated leg curl m/c 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10

Standing leg curls 5 plates 10 10 8

Smith m/c calf raises 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10

Seated Calf raise 40kg 10 8

wow hard, hard work, very shaky, feeling just a little sicky

good way to start the week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Incline DB press 16kg 10, 22kg 10, 32kg 9 8 7 6, 22kg 9

Flat BP 80kg 7 5, 70kg 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 8 8

Laying DB Tricep ex 12kg 12 12 10

Tricep pushdown straight bar 68kg 10 8 8, drop set 68kg 7, 59kg 5, 50kg 5

Tricep extension hands pronated 32kg 10 8 8

Tricep overhead extension 32kg 10 8

not quite feeling it on chest tonight, however triceps a different story


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe try starting chest with the Pec Deck? focus on the contraction, this would make the pressing movements more difficult, but I've found my chest has improved considerably since I started doing this.

Just an idea?

Also, there 'appears' to be a disproportionate amount of triceps work in relation to chest work, is this for a reason?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Neil, I'll give that a try. Just realised I missed a chest movement off the list but I will pay closer attention just in case I am doing too much on tris,

thanks for the input


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

They tend to get hit quite hard from pressing movements on Chest, so in your post they are, technically getting about 25 sets where they are working.

I wasn't sure If you were hitting tri's more, for a specific reason (you may be trying to bust through a plateau, for example) in which case, such "shock" workouts would make sense.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i wish i could say that i had thought about it that much


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 4 sets of 3, 1 not very happy with that, was such hard work just couldn't get myself going

Diverging Pulldown 45kg 10 59kg 10, 10, 10, 10 big big hold at the bottom on these

Diverging Pulldown facing back 59kg 10 10, 52kg 10

Seated row 45kg 10, 52kg 10 10 10 again big contraction

Seated cable pulldown (as below, I know I've posted it before) 14kg 10, 18kg 10 10 10

[video=youtube;X1A9nQCMNfw]






Laying cable curl 36kg 10, 41kg 10, 51kg 10, 55kg 10 1st time for this one, excellent, takes all other body movement out and concentrates biceps

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 8 8

well after a poor start things picked up nicely


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 7

Rear pec 79kg 10 9 7, 73kg 7

Facepulls 59kg 10 10 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10 8

Upright row 40kg 8 8 8

BB shrug 80kg 10 10 10 10

not bad at all, shoulders are glowing nicely


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice work rear pecs making me ache ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Nice work rear pecs making me ache ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


they did me mate, very quickly too


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squat 60kg 8, 80kg 8, 100kg 8 8 8 hold at bottom

Leg press 195kg 10, 305kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 425kg 10, 455kg 10, 465kg 8, 475kg 6 PB

Leg ex 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 86kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 8, 59kg 12

Seated leg curl m/c 66kg 10 10 10

Seated Calf raise 40kg 15 15 15

really enjoyed that, was feeling tired at start but great once I got going


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good session there. Bet your feeling it now though? Haha


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Good session there. Bet your feeling it now though? Haha


you're not wrong, cramps during the evening and sore as buggery this morning, don't you just love it. Thanks for dropping by


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smith incline press 20kg 10, 40kg 10, 70kg 10 10 10 10

Cable inc fly 18kg 10, 23kg 10 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 6 6 5

Tricep pushdown straight bar 68kg 10, 77kg 10 10 8, 68kg 8

Tricep overhead extension 45kg 8, 41kg 8, 36kg 8, 32kg 9

really good tonight, much better than last week, chest full and pumped


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

No training partner tonight, cut rest times very short

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 5, 70kg 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 12 12

Rear pec 73kg 10 9 8

Seated shoulder press m/c face forward 70kg 5, 60kg 7, 50kg 10

Cable shrug 90kg 12 12 12

Cable Upright row 45kg 8, 41kg 8 7

DB front and lateral lift alternate 8kg 10 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 4 sets of 3, 2 I think the fact we have moved back to the end of the week has really impacted dead lifts, I'm pooped

Diverging Pulldown 66kg 10 10 10, 52kg 10

Seated row 52kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 30kg 10 9 8

Straight bar curl 50kg 10, 60kg 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 10

Laying cable curl 36kg 10, 10

wow just knackered, want to lay down


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension 52kg 15, 66kg 15, 79kg 12, 93kg 12, 113kg 10 10 8, 66kg 10

Walking lunges 6 x 5 each side

Leg press 265kg 10, 315kg 10, 355kg 10, 395kg 10, 435kg 10, 475kg 6, 500kg 1 PB

Laying lDB eg curl 20kg 12 12 12

Standing leg curl m/c 4 plates 10 10 10

Smith m/c Calf raise 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10, 80kg 8 drop 60kg 5

what a lot of fun, excellent hard session, legs are completely shafted and I don't feel like moving


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

DB inc press 16kg 10, 24kg 10, 34kg 10 9 7 7

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 6 4, 70kg 9 wow that was sooo hard and the weights are sooo low

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9, 107kg 7

Cable xover 23kg 10 10 10 8

CGBP Smith 30kg 12, 40kg 12 12 10 10

DB skullcrushers 14kg 10 10 9 8

Tricep pushdown single arm palm up 14kg 10 10 8 8

excellent, really good session chest and triceps responded brilliantly, think I may go again


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice little session tonight

rack pulls 60kg 8, 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4, 210kg 3, 160kg 10

various ab work, weighted crunches, side bends, leg raises etc


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2, 185kg 1, 195kg failed half way up but just couldn't keep the bar moving

V bar Pulldown 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10 all with big hold and squeeze

Diverging Pulldown 75kg 10 10 10, 50kg 10 same as

Cable bent over row, under hand 68kg 10 10 10 10

Cable single arm seated row 68kg 10, 59kg 10 10 then 7 7 7 without stopping

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 10 10 10

High cable curl 27kg 12 11 9

Laying Straight bar curl 54kg 9, 50kg 8, 45kg 10

Single arm preacher cable curl 23kg 7, 18kg 7, 14kg 9

hard finish to the end of the week, a bit disappointed with deads but as last week, I think by Friday I am just pooped


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yesterdays shoulder session

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8, 70kg 12

Rear pec 79kg 10 10 10, drop set 79kg 7 59kg 7 45kg 7

Facepulls 59kg 11 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 12 10 10

Cable laterals behind back 14kg 12 11 11

BB Upright row 40kg 7, 30kg 10 10 10 hold at top

BB shrug 90kg 12 12 12 10


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You're really smashing these workouts of late Mark  Congrats.

How long does it take you to get through an average workout?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Neil R said:


> You're really smashing these workouts of late Mark  Congrats.
> 
> How long does it take you to get through an average workout?


thanks Neil, they usually run between 60 and 90 mins. I'm just loving it and feeling ever so slightly addicted to the changes in my bod


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

now for my one and only session this week

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 10 10

Stiff leg DL 100kg 10 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 20, 60kg 12, 80kg 10

DB bench press 24kg 10 10

Diverging pulldown 55kg 10 10

Seated row m/c 41kg 10 9

DB laterals 8kg 10 10

Pec dec 134kg 10 10

Rear pec deck 73kg 12 11

Tri pushdown rope 45kg 10 10

Tri pushdown straight bar 45kg 8 8

Cable curl straight bar 45kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 8

that made a really nice change, still knackered, probably could have done with doing a bit more on legs but too late now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

enjoyed that a lot, deads were extremely hard but to be expected after 2 weeks

deads 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 2

Pulldown V bar 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10 10

Pulldown straight bar 55kg 10 10 10

Seated Row m/c 54kg 10, 47kg 10 10 9

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 10 9

Laying cable curl 45kg 10 8 8 7

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 8

yeah great to be back in, roll on tomorrow


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice Mark.

Do love a back day :clap2:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smith m/c BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 5, 45kg 6

BB Upright row 40kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals 18kg 10 10 10

Cable laterals behind back 14kg 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 15 15

Bent over cable 14kg 10 8 7

Rear pec 79kg 8 7, 59kg 9

WTY's 6kg 8 7 6

slight tweak in right shoulder at the very end, I'm sure it will be fine tomorrow. Really good session, back in the groove


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

here we go, tried something a little different tonight

Leg extension/leg press supersets 55kg/275kg 3 sets of 12, 40kg/225kg 7 sets of 12, now that was hard

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10

Seated leg curl 63kg 10 10 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 12

Seated crunches 64kg 15 15 15

Weighted cable crunches 59kg 20, 100kg 15 15

quads were on fire and had a very wobbly walk home. Just as well we were doing legs tonight, gym was rammed with new year ressers


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tell me about it! went in to the gym a little later than normal and I've never seen it so full before nice leg superset ouch ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Tell me about it! went in to the gym a little later than normal and I've never seen it so full before nice leg superset ouch ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm in pain mate :biggrin1:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 8 5

Decline BP 60kg 12, 90kg 5, 80kg 8, 70kg 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 8 5

Cable xover 23kg 10, 27kg 8 7, 23kg 8

Tricep pushdown 59kg 10, 68kg 10, 77kg 8 6

Single arm pronated 18kg 8 7

O/head cable extension, kneeling on floor, elbows on flat bench 32kg 10, 36kg 10 10

Weighted crunches 77kg 15 15 9

Really good session, did feel a bit weak and stamina wasn't quite what it should be


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 9 5, 80kg 7

DB laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

DB upright row 14kg 10 10 10 10

Single arm bent over cable 18kg 10 10 10

Facepulls 59kg 15 15 15

Rear pec 66kg 11 9 7

Smith shrugs 60kg 10, 80kg 10 10 10

Weighted rope crunches 64kg 15 15 15

yeah that feels good, beginning to ramp up the intensity now


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 30kg 12, 40kg 10, 55kg 10, 60kg 10, 65kg 10, 70kg 10, 75kg 10 10

Rack pulls 110kg 6, 160kg 6, 190kg 4

Wide grip pulldown 60kg 10, 75kg 10 8

V bar pulldown 75kg 7, 70kg 7, 65kg 8

DB row 36kg 9 9 9

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 8

Laying cable curl 50kg 10 10 9

Single arm cable 14kg 10 10

Cable preacher curl 23kg 4, 18kg 8 8

not a bad session, a bit disappointed with rack pulls but not done them for a few weeks


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Quite a bit of arm work tho on back day, like the sound of a cable preacher curl too, is it a particular machine or do you grab a pad/bench?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Quite a bit of arm work tho on back day, like the sound of a cable preacher curl too, is it a particular machine or do you grab a pad/bench?


just felt like hitting them with something extra, use the normal cable m/c and just grabbed a bench


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extensions 52kg 10, 66kg 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10, 100kg 10

Leg press 225kg 7 x 15

Smith squats 50kg 5 x 6

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 12 12 11

Weighted cable crunches 64kg 15 15 15 15

so so knackered, let's see what pain this brings over the next few days


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hehe you know it

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you know what, my legs actually feel ok this morning, let's hope I haven't spoken too soon


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc BP 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8 7, 70kg 8, 60kg 14

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 5, 70kg 8 7 6

Pec deck 134kg 10 7 6, 100kg 12

Cable xover up the ladder 3 notches each time 18kg to failure each time, 14kg and again

Tricep pushdown V bar 68kg 10, 77kg 10, 82kg 7 5, 73kg 5

Kneeling o/head cable extension 36kg 10 10 10 12

Single arm pushdown palm up 14kg 10 9 8

another workout ticked off


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/leg press supersets 40kg/225kg 10 sets of 10

Smith calf raise 60kg 12 12 12 12

Cable Side bends 100kg ish 15 15 15

Hanging leg raises 15 15 15

Laying leg raises 20 20 20

Legs are still sore from Monday, so didn't go really silly but nice work all the same


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wide grip pulldown 35kg 10, 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 80kg 9 8

V bar pulldown 60kg 10 9 9, 55kg 10

Seated row 45kg 12 12 12, 59kg 10

Cable pulldown 18kg 12, 23kg 10 10 10

Pullups 6 7 6

Rope cable curl 50kg 10 10 10 10

Laying cable curl 45kg 10 9 8 8

Single arm cable 18kg 10 8, 14kg 10 10

Excellent session, squeezing muscles really tight, mind/muscle connection much improved


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smith m/c BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 6 3, 40kg 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 10 10 9

Facepulls 59kg 15, 69kg 11 11, 50kg 12

Cable laterals 14kg 10 10 10 10

DB upright row 16kg 10 9 8 8

Laying DB leg curl 12kg 12 12 10

SLDL 70kg 11 11 9

Standing leg curl 5 plates 8 8 8

and the end of another week, tired and happy


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extensions 59kg 10 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10 10

Horizontal Leg press 140kg 2 x 15, 180kg 4 x 10, 1 x 9

Walking lunges 10kg plate, 6 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 11 10

Weighted cable crunches 64kg 15 15 15

Weighted side bends 64kg 15 15 15

good start to the week, everything worked really well


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc DB 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 32kg 10 10 10

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 6 5, 60kg 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8, 113kg 9

Cable xover 27kg 10 8, 23kg 8 8

Laying cable curl 54kg 10, 59kg 10 10 9

Rope cable curl 50kg 6, 45kg 7 7, 41kg 12

Preacher curl 36kg 10 10 10 9


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension 30kg 10 10

Leg extension/leg press supersets 45kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise 40kg 17 15 13 12

Leg raises 15 15 15

Seated cable crunches 59kg 8, 50kg 10, 45kg 10

Seated crunche m/c 50kg 15, 64kg 12 10 10

Legs seem to be adjusting to the superset now, so time to push the weight up


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 10

V bar pulldown 75kg 8, 70kg 8, 65kg 9, 60kg 10

Pullups 8 6 7 7

Seated wide grip row 92kg 12 15 15 15

Cable straight arm pulldown 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 19

Rope tricep ext 54kg 10 10 8 8

DB skull crushers 12kg 8, 10kg 8 7 6

Single DB o/head extension 10kg 8, 8kg 10 10 10

upper back feeling wide and pumped, increase in intensity seems to be burning a bit more fat off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes feel that burn

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Facepulls 35kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10, 64kg 15 15, 68kg 12, 73kg 10

Cable bent over ext 14kg 8 8 6

Seated press m/c 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 4, 80kg 10

Plate upright row 10kg 12 12 12 12

Plate laterals 10kg 10 10 10 10

Cable lateral behind back 14kg 10 8 8 8

SLDL 100kg 10 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 6 6 6, 45kg 10

Weighted rope crunches 69kg 15 15 15

couldn't have gone much better for me, unfortunately training partner popped hamstring, have to hope it's not too serious


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Yes feel that burn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


looking forward to no longer being a porker mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/leg press supersets 50kg/235kg 10 sets of 12

Standing/Seated calf raise superset 50kg/40kg 12/10 10/9 10/9

Cable crunches 15 15 15

Cable twists 15 15 15

Cable side bends 15 15 15

short and simple, good start to the week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

seated BP m/c 45kg 10, 59kg 10

superset seated BP m/c & diverging pulldown 73kg/66kg 1 x 10, 73kg/73kg 3 x 10

pec deck/seated row 134kg/59kg 4 x 10

decline BP/bent over DB row 50kg/32kg 1 x 10, 70kg/32kg 3 x 10

cable crossover 27kg 8 8, 23kg 10 8

straight arm pulldown 45kg 10 10 10

wow hard. hard, hard but excellent pump


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks it :-0

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

CGBP smith 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10

Cable pushdown 68kg 10, 77kg 10 10, 82kg 6

Tricep extension m/c 68kg 10 10 10 10

Seated O/H DB extension 12kg 10 10 10 10

Cable curl ss rope hammer curl 45kg/35kg 10 7, 8 7, 8 7, 45kg/31kg 8 8

Preacher m/c 41kg 10 10 8, 36kg 10

DB concentration curl 12kg 10 10 9

weighted crunches 15 15 15

leg raises 15 15 15

very hard work again but all in all a good session


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extensions 59kg 10 10, 79kg 10, 100kg 10, 113kg 10 10 10 10

Leg press 235kg 7 x 15 ouch!!

Smith m/c squats ATG hold at bottom 20kg 10 10 10 10

Standing calf raise smith 70kg 10 10 9 9

Seated calf raise 30kg 15 13 13

If anyone finds my legs, please let me know


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Push press bar 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 10, 50kg 6 6

BB upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Single DB lateral 12kg 10 10 10 10

Facepulls 15 12 10 10

Bent over 8kg kettle bell 10 10 10

SLDL 60kg 10, 100kg 10 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plate 8 8 8

the end of another excellent week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 110kg 6, 150kg 4 4 4 1st time for a while so just eased myself back in

Leg extension/leg press supersets 50kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise superset 40kg 15 13 12 12

that's all for today


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 10 9, 26kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10 10 10 10 10

Dips/pec deck ss 113kg 10 9, 100kg 8 10, 7 9, 6 8

CGBP smith 40kg 8 8 7 7

Tricep pushdown 50kg 12 12, 59kg 9 8

Rope O/H extension 36kg 8, 32kg 10 10 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension 52kg 10, 73kg 10, 94kg 10, 113kg 10 10 11 11

Leg press 245kg 4 x 15, 275kg 12, 295kg 15

Walking lunges 15kg plate 4 x 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 14 14 12 12

Weighted crunches 69kg 15, 77kg 15 15 15

Standing twists 23kg 15, 27kg 15 15

completely pooped, that was really hard work


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 2 2

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10 10 10, 60kg 10

Seated m/c row 59kg 10 10 10, 49kg 10

Pulldown v bar 60kg 8, 55kg 9, 50kg 10, 45kg 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 10 10 9, 50kg 9

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 10, 23kg 8

Laying cable hammer curl 41kg 12 12 15 13

Standing straight bar cable curl 45kg 8, 41kg 8, 36kg 9, 31kg 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 6, 70kg 12

Hanging press 40kg 8 8 8 8

BB upright row 40kg 10 10 10 10

Plate lateral 10kg 12 12 12 12

Reverse pec deck 66kg 10 10 10 10

Facepulls 15 12 12 10

[video=youtube;oh7MHEVy9xc]






[video=youtube;TDr_ezjD218]






[video=youtube;Rdg7LI_EsQ0]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes the beast  excellent workout

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/horiz leg press superset 73kg/120kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Laying leg curl 16kg 4 x 12

Seated calf raise 50kg 15 13 13 12

Weighted crunches 15 15 10 10

Weighted Side twists 4 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15

bloomin eck that was ard


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc DB press 16kg 10, 26kg 10, 34kg 10 10 7

Dec BP 70kg 10, 80kg 10 9, 70kg 9

Pec deck 134kg 10 109, 100kg 9

Dips 10 9 9

Preacher curl m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10, 54kg 10 10 9

Rope hammer curl 41kg 7, 36kg 10 10

High cable curl 23kg 10 10 10

very happy with that, biceps felt particularly good tonight


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks like your still making steady progress. 

Can I ask, on some exercises you increase weigh as the sets progress, some you go up & down, and some you start heavy and go lighter.

How do you determine which you do for which exercise?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i think some of early exercises I go up in weight as they tend to be compounds and I'm still warming up, later ones I tend to come down as I'm knackered and every now and then I'll just pop in a backdown set. Sometimes that changes because I just screw up

thanks for looking Neil


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 9, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 3 3 3 3

Diverging pulldown 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 8 8

Diverging pulldown palms facing 60kg 8 8 8

Seated cable row 92kg 13 12 11 11

Seated single arm cable row 64kg 10 10 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 12 12 10 8

Straight arm pulldown wide grip 45kg 10 10 8

Tricep pushdown straight bar 64kg 6 6 6

Tricep pushdown rope 50kg 10 10 10

Tricep O/H extension 36kg 8 8 8

Single arm horiz extension 14kg 10 10 10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ouch

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


you bet, 1st time ever my lats were trying to cramp last night, most uncomfortable


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hanging press bar 12, 40kg 4 x 10

BB upright row 40kg 4 x 10

Seated shoulder press m/c 41kg 10, 50kg 10 7, 40kg 10

Plate lateral 10kg 12 12 11 11

Cable bent over 14kg 9 8 8

Facepulls 59kg 4 x 15

Cable laterals hand behind back 14kg 7 7, 9kg 10

shoulders are on fire, absolutely mashed


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats 60kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 10 10, drop set 66 52 38kg 10 6 6

standing calf raise smith m/c / seated calf raise ss 40kg/30kg 10 13, 10 12, 10 12

weighted crunches 3 x 10

cable twists 3 x 12

I am completely done in, wiped out


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/leg press superset 50kg/245kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 4 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 47.5kg 15 15 14 13

Weighted crunches 15 12 10 8

Weighted Side twists 4 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 45kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 10 8

BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10 8 7, 60kg 12

Seated row 59kg 10 10, 66kg 8, 59kg 9

Decline BP 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10 7

Laying inc DB row 14kg 4 x 15

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 7 6

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 12, 59kg 10 8 7

Cable xover 23kg 10 8, 18kg 10 9


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 70kg 8, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 165kg 3 3 2

CGBP smith 20kg 10, 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 6 5, 40kg 12

EZ bar curls 15kg 10, 20kg 10, 25kg 9 8

EZ Skullcrushers/press 20kg 10 10, 22.5kg 7 10, 6 10, 20kg 10 10

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10 7 6

Tricep press ss hammer curl 50kg/41kg 12 10, 10 8, 8 8, 7 7

High cable curl 23kg 10, 27kg 6 6, 23kg 7

single arm tricep extension 18kg 10 10 9 7

Cable crunches 15 15

Cable side bends 15 15

Cable twists 15 15

Hanging leg raises 15 15


----------



## Sexytimze (Feb 18, 2014)

Cal are you natural?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

not Cals journal mate, but I'm natural


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

am 20mins HIIT cardio

pm squats bar 10, 60kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

leg press 255kg 7 x 15

seated calf raise 40kg 20 17 15

short and sweet, felt a bit light headed, blood sugar dropped slightly so didn't go silly


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated DB press 14kg 10, 20kg 10, 28kg 6 6 5, 20kg 10

Plate upright row 15kg 4 x 12

Hanging press 40kg 10 10 8 7

Cable lateral 14kg 8 9 9 8

Cable lateral front hand 14kg 7, 9kg 10

Facepulls 64kg 15 15 15, 69kg 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 11 10

Cable bent over 14kg 7 6, 9kg 10 9

excellent session, shoulders coming on well, beginning to see good shape


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not surprised with that amount of dedication thumbs up mate going well 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sexytimze said:


> Cal are you natural?


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks Loz


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/leg press superset 50kg/255kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 9 7 6 6

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 15

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted Side twists 3 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 5 5, 80kg 7

Inc DB 30kg 10 8 6 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 9 7 7

Cable xover 27kg 10 9 7, 23kg 10

Tricep pushdown 59kg 11, 73kg 7, 82kg 6, 73kg 7, 66kg 9

Rope O/H extension 36kg 12, 10, 45kg 10 7

Single arm pushdown 14kg 10 10 9 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wide grip T bar row 25kg 10, 40kg 10, 55kg 3 x 10

Diverging pulldown 50kg 10, 75kg 4 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 10 10 9 8

High cable curl 23kg 10, 27kg 10 10 8

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10, 45kg 10 8

DB hammer curl 14kg 9 7 6 6

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

am - 20mins HIIT

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 1

please remind me not to do deads in the morning, especially before brekkie

pm - Squats 60kg 10, 90kg 8, 110kg 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 15 14 14, 52kg 20

standing curl 5 plates 3 x 10

I am completely drained


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hanging press bar 15, 40kg 10, 50kg 8 8 6

Seated DB press 20kg 15 11 11

DB upright row 14kg 4 x 12

Plate lateral raise 10kg 12 12 10 10

Bent over DB raise 12kg 12 10 8 6

Facepulls 64kg 15, 69kg 15 12 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 10

WTF 8kg 3 sets of not very many


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wtf?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


basically lay on front on inclined bench, raise arms in a 'w' shape then straight out to side 't' and then as a 'y' for each rep. Can't find a video


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/255kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 59kg 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 45kg 20, 18, 16, 15

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted Side twists 3 x 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc BP 40kg 12, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9 8, 60kg 10

Flat DB 30kg 10 10 9 8

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8 7

Cable xover 27kg 9 8, 23kg 10 8

Tricep pushdown 64kg 10, 77kg 10 10 10

Rope O/H extension 41kg 11 10 10 10

Seated dips 15kg plate on lap 4 x 12

that feels really good, energy was high and strength good


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats bar 10, 50kg 10, 80kg 10, 110kg 3 x 10

Leg press 275kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 66kg 2 x 15, 59kg 19

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 30kg 100 reps

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Weighted twists 10 8


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Close grip pulldown 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 7 7

Wide grip pulldown 60kg 4 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 59kg 12 9 7 7

High cable curl 27kg 4 x 10

preacher curl 50kg 3 x 10, 59kg 8

DB concentration curl 10kg 3 x 10

nice little session, biceps very sore, back just feeling generally good


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 8, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 165kg 3 3

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/265kg 10 sets of 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

Weighted crunches with twists 3 x 20

pooped, that was a hard start to the week


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

mark_star said:


> pooped, that was a hard start to the week


I'd imagine its feeling a little bit worse today! :lol:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Neil R said:


> I'd imagine its feeling a little bit worse today! :lol:


yeah thanks Neil, feeling ever so slightly shaky


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc DB 18kg 15, 26kg 10, 30kg 15 15 10, 26kg 10

Dec BP 60kg 10, 80kg 8 7, 60kg 9

BP 60kg 10 10 10

Cable xover 27kg 10 10, 23kg 10 9

Dips 10 9 9

Tricep pushdown ss rope hammert curl 8 x 12

Rope O/H extension 10 8 7

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Hanging leg raises 3 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wide pulldown 40kg 10, 55kg 10, 70kg 10, 85kg 2 x 10, 75kg 10

Seated row 73kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Chins 5 x 4

Straight arm pulldown 54kg 12 10 9 8

Preacher curl 50kg 10 10, 59kg 8 7

DB curl 12kg 3 x 10

wow only half way through the week and already so tired


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squat 70kg 10, 100kg 8, 120kg 3 x 6

Leg press 285kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 73kg 2 x 15, 59kg 21

Laying DB leg curl 20kg 12 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 2x 14, 6 x 12

Weighted crunches 3 x 20

Side bends 3 x 15

wiped out, felt really sicky for a while


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 1

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/275kg 10 x 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 10 10, 6 plates 8

Seated leg curl 66kg 10, 73kg 7, 66kg 8, 59kg 8

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 15

Weighted crunches 25 25 20

Weighted side bends 15 15

Leg raises


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging Pulldown 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 90kg 8 8, 70kg 10

Seated BP 59kg 15, 73kg 15, 79kg 10, 66kg 12

Seated row 73kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Smith flat BP 50kg 10, 60kg 10 10 8

Pullups 4 x 5

Cable xover 27kg 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 25 20 15

Weighted twists 15 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Laying cable curl 41kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdown 73kg 10, 82kg 10, 86kg 8, 91kg 6 5

Cable hammer curl 41kg 12, 50kg 11 11, 54kg 10, 59kg 10

O/H tricep extension 45kg 12, 54kg 10, 59kg 8 8

Preacher m/c 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10 8

DB skullcrusher 22kg 10 10 10 8

DB concentration curl/single arm pushdown ss 6 sets

Hanging leg raises 12 12 10

Weighted twists 15 15

Weighted side bends 15 15

excellent, what a lot of fun


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squat bar 10, 70kg 10, 100kg 6, 120kg 3 x 10

Leg press 295kg 7 x 15

Leg extension 79kg 3 x 15, 66kg 20

Standing leg curl 6 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 20 20 16


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press 30kg 15, 50kg 12, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 3 x 8, 30kg 12

Facepulls 59kg 15, 64kg 15, 68kg 14, 73kg 10

Cable upright row 45kg 10, 41kg 10 10

Cable lateral raise 14kg 10 9 8

Rear pec deck 66kg 10, 79kg 8, 73kg 8

Plate laterals 10kg 3 x 12

Prone DB WY's 8kg 3 x 6

DB front raise 8kg 3 x 10

DB lateral raise 8kg 3 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Oh that was rather a lot, but I didn't half enjoy it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 1

Leg extension/leg press superset 55kg/275kg 10 sets of 12

Seated calf raise 40kg 20 20 16

Seated leg curl 59kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 2 x 10

Good hard start to the week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc DB 14kg 12, 26kg 10, 30kg 113 12 11

Flat BP 60kg 10, 70kg 10 12 12

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 10 9

Cable xover 27kg 10 10 10 6

Tricep pushdown 69kg 10, 77kg 9 9

Rope O/H extension 45kg 12, 50kg 12 11, 54kg 9

Seated crunches 15 15 12

Hanging leg raises 12 10

not bad, bit of a headache so slightly subdued


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 85kg 3 x 10, 65kg 10

Neutral grip pulldown 65kg 8 8

Seated low rope row 66kg 4 x 10

Seated low rope row 66kg 4 x 10

Pull ups 4 x 5

High cable curl 27kg 10 10 8 8

Laying cable curl 45kg 12, 50kg 12 12 10

Rope hammer curl 45kg 8, 41kg 4 x 10

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Leg raises 20 13

really enjoyed that, felt strong and had lots of energy


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squat 70kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 3 x 8

Leg press 295kg 4 x 15, 325kg 2 x 15, 355kg 2 x 15

Leg extension 59kg 3 x 15

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15

I contemplated doing something else but that was as far as I got, I'm totally knackered


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated shoulder press 40kg 15, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 9 8

Cable lateral 14kg 3 x 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 3 x 8

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10

DB lateral raise 10kg 4 x 12

Facepulls 60kg 4 x 12

Cable front raise 31kg 4 x 10

Seated DB 16kg 20 15 11

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/285kg 10 x 12 wow that was so bloody hard

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10, 9

Seated calf raise 50kg 3 x 15, 14

Weighted crunches

Leg raises

Russian twists with kettle bell

other ab stuff

15 mins cross trainer


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins cross trainer

PM - Inc DB 12kg 12, 30kg 3 x 12, 8

Flat BP 70kg 10 10 8 7

Dips 3 x 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 8

Cable xover 27kg 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown 77kg 5, 69kg 3 x 10, 59kg 13

Rope O/H extension 50kg 10 9 7, 45kg 10

Laying EZ bar CGBP 20kg 3 x 20

Weighted crunches 25 25 15

Cross trainer 10 mins


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Training hard still bro, good to see, keep up the workrate pal


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead lifts 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 2 2

Pull ups 7 7 6

Pulldown 50kg 10, 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 6, 65kg 10

Prone DB row 14kg 12, 18kg 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 4 x 10

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 15, 54kg 3 x 10

Laying cable curl 54kg 10, 59kg 10 9, 64kg 8

Rope hammer curl 45kg 12, 50kg 3 x 10

Preacher curl 54kg 8 7, 50kg 8, 45kg 10

Cardio 15mins bike

great session, really enjoyed it, lots of energy


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Hanging press 40kg 4 x 10

Push press 40kg 10 9 8 7

Cable lateral 14kg 4 x 10

Cable bent over 14kg 10 8 7 6

Rear pec deck 66kg 10 10 8 7

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

Weighted twists 2 x 15

Weighted side bends 2 x 13

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension/Leg press ss 55kg/295kg 10 x 12

Smith squats 60kg 6, 50kg 8 8

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 4 x 20

Hanging Leg raises 3 x 12

15 mins bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - pullups 3 x 10

Decline BP 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 6, 80kg 8

Seated row 77kg 8, 66kg 3 x 10

Dips 3 x 10

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9 7

Diverging pulldown 70kg 4 x 10

Seated BP 66kg 12 9 9

Weighted crunches 22 17 15

crunch m/c 3 x 10

cardio 15mins bike

legs are very sore from last night, both this morning and tonight it took a while for them to get moving


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 70kg 10, 110kg 6, 140kg 4, 175kg 2

Tricep pushdown rope 30kg 10, 35kg 3 x 7, 30kg 10

CGBP 60kg 3 x 10, 9

Laying EZ bar skullcrushers 20kg 3 x 10, 8

Close hand push ups

Single arm pushdown 3 x 10

Preacher curl 50kg 10, 54kg 10 10 9

Cable curl 3 x 10, 9

Cable hammer curl 9 9 8

Weighted side bends 15 15

Weighted twists 15 15

Bike 15 mins

really beginning to feel the strain, again legs took a bit to get moving


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT cardio bike

PM - Squats 70kg 10, 110kg 10, 130kg 3 x 6

Leg press all sets of 10, 265kg, 315, 355, 385, 425, 445kg x 8, 485 x 1 failed on 2nd, squashed, dodged a bullet there, ankle is sore but other than that got away with it

Leg extension 66kg 10 12, 77kg 12 12

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Weighted crunches

Weighted crunches with twist

15 mins Bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Smith BNP 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 9 8 7

Hanging press 40kg 3 x 10

Standing alternate press behind and front 30kg 18

Upright row 40kg 4 x 10

Plate lateral 10kg 4 x 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10, 9

WTY's 8kg 7 6 6

15 mins cardio bike

end of the week, extremely happy and rather tired. With the increase in cardio I'm really surprised at the amount of energy I have maintained. Roll on next week


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Laying DB leg curl 14kg 15, 20kg 10, 24kg 4 x 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 10, 5 plates 3 x 10

Leg extension 66kg 10, 73kg 10 10, 93kg 10, 113kg 10 10

Seated leg press single leg 66kg 10, 73kg 3 x 10

Standing smith m/c calf raise 50kg 13 12 11 10

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

20 mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Decline BP 40kg 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 8 8

Inc BP 70kg 8, 80kg 4 3, 70kg 8 7

Pec deck 134kg 10 10 9 7

Dips 12 11 10

Tricep pushdown 4 x 10

Tricep o/h extension 4 x 10

Weighted side bends 20 20

Weighted twists 15 15

cardio 20mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 4, 175kg 2 1

Pull ups 3 x 10

Diverging pulldown 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10, 79kg 10, 86kg 10

T bar rows 40 kg 4 x 10

Seated cable row 92kg 4 x 12

Laying cable curl 41 kg 10, 50kg 10, 59kg 10 10

Single arm cable preacher curl 18kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl 50kg 8, 45kg 8, 41kg 10 9

Weighted crunches 4 x 15

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;1XCI0xxfR14]




[video=youtube_share;8BrZlHpn-Tg]




[video=youtube_share;Xk6D2XNArcY]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins bike

PM - Seated shoulder press 30kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 10, 90kg 10 8, 80kg 10

Smith BNP 40kg 10 7, 30kg 10 10

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 8

DB lateral raise 8kg 4 x 10

15 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;S2DSqRahuMM]




[video=youtube_share;-DVgoOnS9OA]




[video=youtube_share;paU8hmvo4VI]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins bike

PM - Leg extension 30kg 2 x 10

Leg press 205kg 10, 255kg 10, 305kg 10, 355kg 10, 405kg 8, 445kg 8

Leg extension 75kg 10, 95kg 3 x 10

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 8

SLDL 60kg 5, 90kg 3 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Cardio 20mins bike

the end of a long hard week, calories are now being dropped by a further 300 per day to around 1800


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Inc BP 50kg 12, 70kg 10, 80kg 7 7, 70kg 12, 50kg 20

Decline BP 70kg 10, 75kg 9 9 10

Dips 15 14 11

Pec deck 134kg 10, 120kg 10 9, 113kg 7, 100kg 7

Bench dips 15, +50kg 10 10

Tricep pushdown 50kg 4 x 10

Tricep o/h extension 42kg 4 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Crunch m/c 4 x 15

cardio 20mins HIIT bike

good start to the week, feel great for having an extra day off


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 5, 175kg 2 1

Pull ups 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 10 10, 59kg 10 10

Pulldown 65kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 10, 95kg 8

High cable pull 4 x 12

Cable curl 4 x 10

Rope hammer curl 4 x 10

High cable curl 23kg 12 11

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - leg extension/leg press ss 55kg/305kg 10x12

Seated leg curl 66kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 4 x 15

20 mins bike


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice strong session mate.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15 15, 60kg 10, 80kg 10 9

Smith BNP 20kg 8, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 8 8, 30kg 10 9

Seated facepulls 45kg 15, 54kg 3 x 15

Cable lateral 9kg 8, 14kg negative only (5 secs) 3 x 7

Rear pec deck 66kg 12 12 10 8

Smith Upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Kettle bell lateral raise 8kg 4 x 12

Kettle bell front raise 8kg 4 x 10

Dips 3 x 12

Tricep press 54kg 3 x 15, 66kg 2 x 12

Single arm pushdown 14kg 3 x 10

Single arm hand pronated 9kg 3 x 10

20 mins HIIT cardio bike

what a good end to my 49th year, really excellent session, lots of energy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent job Mark


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG the bloody gym was jam packed, could hardly find any free equipment, total nightmare

Seated leg curl 30kg 10, 50kg 10, 66kg 3 x 10, 59kg 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 4 x 10

Leg extension 59kg 15, 73kg 12, 86kg 12, 100kg 10, 113kg 3 x 10

Leg press 225kg 265 305 345 385 425 455 all 10 reps

Toe press 100kg 15, 3 x 12

15 mins cardio


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - cardio 20mins HIIT bike

PM - Inc BP 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 80kg 8 6, 70kg 10

Decline BP 70kg 10, 80kg 8 8 7

Dips 15 14 12 10

Pec deck 134kg 10, 120kg 10 9, 113kg 8

Tricep pushdown 4 x 12

Tricep o/h extension 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown rope 3 x 10

cardio 20mins HIIT bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 8, 140kg 5, couldn't do 175 was just too hard, think the calorie deficit is now taking effect

Pulldown 45kg 10, 65kg 10, 85kg 8 8, 80kg 10, 65kg 10

Seated row 68kg 10, 61kg 10, 54kg 10, 47kg 10

T bar 40kg 4 x 12

Straight arm pulldown 50kg 15 15 14 12

High Cable curl 23kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl m/c 50kg 4 x 10

20 mins cardio bike


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good weights on the dead lifts mark.

Glad to see your still at it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jr24 said:


> Good weights on the dead lifts mark.
> 
> Glad to see your still at it


thanks mate, good of you to look in


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

No worries mate I always like to look at people's journals. See if I can pick anything new or different to what I'm doing


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Starting the HIIT myself this week, dreading but going to stick to it and she some of these extra pounds I'm carrying lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Starting the HIIT myself this week, dreading but going to stick to it and she some of these extra pounds I'm carrying lol


much as i dont particularly enjoy it, it does the job mate


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins HIIT bike

PM - Squat 60kg 10, 90kg 10, 110kg 3 x 90, 90kg 10

leg press 255kg 305kg 355kg 395kg 10 reps each, 425kg 8

leg extension 73kg 12 12 15 15

Ab crunch m/c 4 x 15

Leg raises 5 x 20

10 mins bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins HIIT cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 40kg 15, 70kg 10, 90kg 7 7, 60kg 15

Seated DB press 22kg 10 7 10 8

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 4 x 10

Seated facepulls 54kg 4 x 15

High facepulls 45kg 2 x 15, 54kg 15

Weighted side bends 3 x 20

Weighted twists 3 x 15

Sacked cardio tonight, thought a bit extra recovery would do me more good


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seated row 40kg 10, 52kg 10, 66kg 10 10, 52kg 10 10, 45kg 8

Seated BP m/c 59kg 12, 73kg 10, 86kg 8, 73kg 10

Pulldown 59kg 10, 66kg 10, 73kg 10, 79kg 10

Dips 3 x 15

T bar 50kg 4 x 10

Smith BP 40kg 10 20 20 15

cardio 20 mins bike


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 160kg 2

tricep pushdown 45kg 10, 54kg 10, 64kg 10, 73kg 10 10, 82kg 8, 86kg 5, 73kg 10

tricep o/h rope 50kg 10, 54kg 3 x 10, 50kg 15

bench dips +40kg 12 12 10 10

DB skull crushers 14kg 7 6, 10kg 10 10

Inc DB curl 10kg 4 x 10

EZ bar curl +20kg 3 x 10

Concentration curl 14kg 7 7, 12kg 8 8

Ab m/c 4 x 15


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - Leg extension 25kg 10, 40kg 10, 50kg 10, 65kg 10, 80kg 10, 100kg 10, 110kg 10 10 8, 100kg 10

Leg press 265kg 10, 325kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 415kg 10, 435kg 8

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15 13

Seated leg curl 59kg 3 x 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 3 x 10

Laying leg raises 3 x 20

20 mins cardio


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Seated shoulder press m/c 30kg 15

Smith BNP 30kg 10 10, 40kg 10 10, 35kg 11, 30kg 12

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 4 x 10

Seated facepulls 59kg 15, 68kg 12, 73kg 10 10

Rear pec deck 66kg 3 x 10, 12

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Weighted twists 3 x 15

Leg raises 3 x 20

what a week, I am sooo knackered, looking forward to a day off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You deserve it Mark bet that figure is looking lean with power x eace:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats 70kg 10, 100kg 10, 120kg 10 8 8, 100kg 8

Leg press 235kg 10, 275kg 10, 315kg 10, 355kg 10, 385kg 10, 415kg 10

Leg extension 73kg 12, 3 x 15

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 40kg 3 x 15 12


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Inc DB press 18kg 10, 28kg 10, 30kg 12 10 9 10

Flat BP 60kg 10, 70kg 10 8 9

Dips 14 14 11

Pec deck 134kg 9 8 8, 100kg 12

CGBP 60kg 6, 3 x 5

Tricep pushdown rope 64kg 9, 3 x 8

Tricep O/H ext rope 50kg 10, 54kg 9 8 8

Ab m/c 15 15 12 10

nice session, feel very good, happy with progression


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dead lift 60kg 10, 100kg 6, 140kg 4, 170kg 1

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 8 8 7

Diverging pulldown, palms facing 60kg 3 x 10

Seated row 66kg 8, 59kg 3 x 10, 45kg 15

BB bent over row 60kg 3 x 10

High cable curl 27kg 10 10, 32kg 7 7 6

Preacher curl 54kg 10 10 8 7

excellent session, really great feeling


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20 mins cardio

PM - Leg press 145kg 4 x 50

Leg extension 39kg 3 x 50

Seated calf raise 30kg 30 30 20

Smith squat 20kg 20 20

20 mins cardio

short but sweet, quite good fun really


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Look at you with all that AM cardio


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Loz said:


> Look at you with all that AM cardio


i know mate, who would have thought


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

AM - 20mins cardio

PM - Smith BNP 20kg 12, 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 10, 30kg 15

Smith upright row 30kg 4 x 10

Cable lateral 18kg negative only (5 secs) 3 x 10, 14kg 10, ss plate lateral 10kg 10, 3 x 8

Seated facepulls 64kg 15, 68kg 15 12 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 4 x 10

Weighted side bends 2 x 15

Weighted twists 3 x 15

the end of a very hard week, only 2 heavy weeks to go and then the peak week, the finishing line is in sight


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension 39kg 10, 59kg10 ,93kg 10, 113kg 3 x 10, 59kg 30

Leg press 205kg 15, 245kg 15, 285kg 15, 315kg 15, 345kg 15, 375kg 10, 395kg 10

Standing leg curl 6 plates 8, 5 plates 3 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 4 x 10

Ab m/c 15 15 10 10 20 (drop set)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Flat BP 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 7, 70kg 12

Inc DB press 28kg 4 x 10

Dips 15 14 12 11

Cable crossover 23kg 12, 27kg 10, 32kg 8 8

Tricep pushdown v bar 59kg 10, 73kg 10, 82kg 6, 73kg 10, 59kg 11

Tricep o/h rope 54kg 10 10 8 8

Single arm tri ex cable 14kg 4 x 10

Hanging leg raises 10 10

Laying leg raises

Not much in the tank tonight but still turned into a decent session


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 65kg 10, 80kg 10 8, 65kg 10

Pulldown 3 x 10 hold at bottom

Seated cable row 83kg 10, 92kg 4 x 15

Cable pulldown 23kg 4 x 10

Preacher curl 54kg 10 10 8 8

single arm preacher 27kg 7, 23kg 3 x 10

DB concentration curl 12kg 3 x 10

today has been really hard, energy levels very low all day, took a few sets to really get motoring in the gym


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

SLDL 70kg 10, 100kg 7 10 10

Standing leg curl 5 plates 3 x 10

Leg press 265kg 10, 305kg 10, 345kg 10, 375kg 10, 405kg 10, 425kg 6

Leg extension 73kg 12, 86kg 12, 100kg 12, drop set 100kg 10 86kg 6 73kg 6 59kg 6

that was it


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smith shrugs 40kg 10, 70kg 10, 100kg 3 x 10

Smith BNP 30kg 10, 40kg 10 10 8

Seated arnold press 12kg 10 10, 14kg 10 10

Cable lateral 14kg negative only (5 secs) 7 7 5

Cable bentover 9kg 4 x 12

Rear pec deck 66kg 11, 10 10 9


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dec BP press 50kg 10, 70kg 10, 80kg 10 10, 70kg 10

Flat BP 60kg 10 12 10 10

Dips 15 13 12

Pec deck 134kg 7, 100kg 3 x 10

Cable crossover 23kg 4 x 10

Tricep pushdown v bar 50kg 10, 68kg 10 10 9

Tricep o/h rope 54kg 4 x 10

Single arm tri ex cable 14kg 4 x 10

very hard work but felt ok in the end


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Diverging pulldown 40kg 10, 60kg 10, 75kg 10, 85kg 8, 75kg 10, 60kg 10

Seated cable row 92kg 4 x 15

Pulldown 75kg 4 x 10 hold at bottom

Seated row m/c 52kg 4 x 10

High cable curl 27kg 3 x 10, 9

Cable curl 50kg 7, 41kg 3 x 10

Single arm cable curl 18kg 2 x 10

Weighted crunches 3 x 10, 15

not a bad session, really got into back and worked it well


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leg extension 40kg 12

Leg extension/leg press ss 55kg/285kg 10 x 12

Standing leg curl 5 plates 4 x 10

Seated calf raise 50kg 8 11 8 8

short but sweet, superset was super hard but good fun


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smith BNP 20kg 10, 30kg 10, 40kg 10, 42.5kg 8, 40kg 10, 30kg 10 10

Smith shrugs 50kg 10, 90kg 3 x 10

Smith upright row 30kg 3 x 10

Cable lateral 14kg 3 x 10

Facepulls 64kg 15, 73kg 3 x 12

Single arm DB lateral 10kg 3 x 10

Single arm DB bent over 10kg 3 x 10


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

so what a week, training has been light with higher reps, all quite reasonable

the problem, father-inlaw has only a couple of days to live (cancer) so no choice but to drop out of comp. A shame but other things are more important and they'll always be another comp


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Mark, but as you say, priorities, and always another comp


----------

